
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (July 2012) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184757
======
JunkDNA
Philadelphia, PA

The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia

We're not technically a start-up, but our small group inside CHOP is striving
to be a startup within a larger organization.

\-----

We are seeking an experienced software development professional to join our
small, highly focused, entrepreneurial R&D application development group
within the Center for Biomedical Informatics (CBMi) at The Children's Hospital
of Philadelphia. As a member of our team, your technical expertise can have an
immediate impact on patient care through our mission to accelerate pediatric
research with novel applications and data solutions. Furthermore, your work
here has the potential to impact the future of healthcare through our research
into software solutions supporting genome-enabled personalized medicine. Our
research mission fosters an environment where creativity and exploration of
new technologies are promoted and encouraged.

Likely candidates should have solid experience and working knowledge in three
or more programming languages (Python, JavaScript, or Scala experience is
highly desirable) and be comfortable with one or more relational database
platforms.

Our dynamic academic research environment demands an individual with
exceptional written and oral communication skills who can rapidly translate
requirements from a variety of disciplines into intuitive, high quality
software solutions that support our strategic vision.

Candidates with prior experience in the biomedical field, especially using
highly complex genomic data and/or data from electronic health records are
very desirable. Participation in one or more public open source projects is an
added bonus.

Full details and application here: <http://bit.ly/cbmijob1>

------
apaprocki
New York / London - Bloomberg

<http://www.openbloomberg.com/jobs> <http://www.bloomberg.com/ux>

There are many jobs open at Bloomberg, but I'm particularly looking for
intelligent software engineers and UX professionals to work under the CTO and
Infrastructure team in R&D. We do a huge variety of things and we like to run
our teams with a startup results-driven feel.

We are primary consumers of billions of incoming pieces of data daily and
redistribute it to over 180 countries on one of the largest private networks
in the world, producing software which provides discovery, analytics,
visualization and much more.

Contact me if you want to discuss at andrew@ishiboo.com.

If you want to chat in person, we are a sustaining sponsor of NYTM and are at
all the meetups. I'll be at GothamJS and dotJS later this year. Also, Matt
Turck @ Bloomberg Ventures runs the NY Data Business Meetup at our offices
every month and I'm almost always there.

~~~
tptacek
Bloomberg is a big company; you should know that this gig at BB is the real
deal. Andrew and his team get absurdly fun projects working with data at a
volume and of an importance very few startups ever get to touch. They're like
the Google of money. Also, I worked with Andrew at a startup we did in '00 and
would easily put him on my top 5 people I'd want to work with again.

If you're debating reaching out about this role: DO IT.

~~~
soup10
Good place to work, if being a maintenance programmer for a monopoly with a
massive enterprise-quality codebase is your thing. It's _very_ different from
working at a start-up, but probably one of the better places to work in the
finance world.

~~~
tptacek
I can't speak to the whole of Bloomberg, but Infrastructure R&D is very
different from Bloomberg at large. Bloomberg does indeed employ an army of
people to write and rewrite financial/enterprise line-of-business applications
on their terminal platform.

This role isn't that.

The difference here is akin to the difference between being an ASP.NET web
developer at an insurance firm (boring job) and being on the Windows kernel
team (not boring job).

One thing you'd really want to understand about Bloomberg: unlike most
companies in finance, regardless of how much OCaml or Haskell they're
allegedly using, Bloomberg is a technology firm. Enterprise/line-of-business
development jobs have a bad reputation in large part because they are hosted
by companies that aren't about technology. That's not BB. Yes, BB deals in
quotes and market data where Google deals in web pages... but the distinctions
start to end not far past that.

Andrew can do a better job talking up the role than I can; I just know a
couple people who work in his group, have heard the war stories, and it's
really pretty awesome.

------
dget
New York, NY. Fulltime.

Lore re-imagined what a class should look like online. We give instructors and
students amazingly designed tools to manage their courses – calendaring, file
management – and we make it unbelievably easy to interact with one another.

Lore is looking for a super-sharp, ambitious engineer who’s able to work
across the stack. We’re a passionate team building the world’s largest
learning community. You’re a badass coder who loves understanding the whole
stack, and jumps on anything – from simple CSS to API performance. Together we
will make education more relevant, engaging, and accessible.

Everyone at Lore is an artist – from customer service to engineering to user
interface design. Changing the way people learn is no small task. To make it
happen we need the most creative, dedicated, and detail-minded people on the
planet.

Lore is built primarily in Python (using Flask) and CoffeeScript. Along the
way, we also use MySQL, Redis, node.js, SASS and Compass.

Building the best experience for learning opens up a number of interesting
technical challenges — to make it immersive, you want see interactions as they
happens, and not later.

As a note, we're also hiring growth product hackers and JavaScript engineers.

If you're interested, shoot us an email at tech-jobs@lore.com, with
information about yourself, why you're interested, and links to any work/code
you can show off.

You can also find more about us and our open positions on our jobs page
(<http://lore.com/jobs/>),

------
streeter
Educreations (<http://www.educreations.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo
Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we've made it simple for anyone to teach online. Teachers and
students are loving our app and using it to share their knowledge with the
world. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and are looking to grow
the team.

If you want to make a dent in the universe and are a strong Python hacker,
have experience with Objective C or are an awesome designer, we want to talk
to you.

<http://www.educreations.com/careers/#jobs> or
<http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/>

We are looking for:

    
    
        Full-stack Engineer (Python)
        Lead Mobile Engineer (Objective C/Cocoa)
        Lead Visual Designer
        Technical Interns

------
jedberg
Los Gatos, CA, Netflix

We have a ton of jobs open, but I'm particularly looking for Site Reliability
Engineers. After yesterday's Amazon outage, you can see we still have some
work to do.

Looking for someone who can code who also has experience driving unix. At the
interview we ask you to code on the whiteboard and also tell us how to
troubleshoot Linux.

Netflix is an awesome place to work with lots of smart people and top of
market pay (and free movies!).

<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobsListing.html?id=oHxbWfw5>

~~~
bcrescimanno
To tack on more Netflix openings, drop me a line if you're a UI engineer
interested in working in our TV platforms group. As has been discussed before,
Netflix delivers UI to TVs, game consoles, blu ray players, and other devices
via custom web applications. We're looking for more very strong JavaScript /
HTML UI engineers with an eye for user experience.

We have similar openings in our Mobile / Tablet group and working on the
website if TV doesn't suit your fancy. Great team, fun people, great pay.

<http://jobs.netflix.com/jobsListing.html?id=orV9Wfwb>

~~~
sdgs86
Would someone like myself, who is very strong with JavaScript but not a very
good eye for design be a fit for this position?

~~~
bcrescimanno
Most likely, yes. I didn't mean to imply that you needed the skills of a
designers; however, we do expect that our engineers will recognize when
designs aren't translating particularly well into the finished product (for
whatever reason) and be able to work with the design team to fashion
alternative approaches.

------
beaucronin
Prior Knowledge (SF), Full Time, Distributed Systems Developers and Machine
Learning Experts

P(K) is a small team in downtown San Francisco pushing the frontiers of
probabilistic machine learning to the masses. Our first product is Veritable,
a predictive database. We like to think of it as a database for things you
don't (yet) know.

We're passionate about discovering the hidden causes behind data, and are
currently split pretty evenly between machine learning experts, scalable
systems engineers, and people used to working with horribly messy, complex,
and sparse data. We're backed by Peter Thiel's grou, Founders Fund, who share
our commitment to long-term technical innovation.

<http://priorknowledge.com/join-us> describes a bit more about what we're
looking for, and you can always e-mail me (jonas@priorknowledge.com) for more
info! Or swing by our offices at the intersection of 3rd and Market to meet
the team.

------
wensing
Austin, TX or remote - Stormpulse <http://stormpulse.com>

We are a profitable, bootstrapped company disrupting the $1 billion weather
business with a unique, counter-intuitive product used by 6 million people
last year. Our clients include many of the world's largest companies--and the
White House bunker. More and more often I can drive down the road, point to a
sign or a truck and say 'hey, they use Stormpulse!'. It's fun.

We are designers. We are independent. Our mapping and weather data systems
have been written from scratch. We have a vision to take our product far
beyond what anyone else has ever seen or imagined in the weather space, which
effects every person on the planet.

Our platform is written in Python, JavaScript (jQuery, backbone, bootstrap),
nginx, Postgres, PostGIS, Flash, haXe, MySQL on Amazon EC2 + S3.

We are Matt, Brad, Josh, and Bryan. Come create with us:
founders@stormpulse.com

~~~
iamdave
I am a MASSIVE weather nerd, and I live in Austin so this excites me, but alas
I'm not a developer, I'm just an IT guy.

Good luck with your hunt!

------
mehuln
Palo Alto/San Francisco, CA, Full-Time,Interns (Summer & Fall) :
<http://flutterapp.com>

Flutter (<http://flutterapp.com>) is looking for engineers & designers
interested in innovating, crafting, and solving very challenging problems.

We recognize gestures over the webcam, and our first app Flutter allows you to
control iTunes & Spotify using gesture.

Check it out on Mac App Store. We are looking for folks interested in computer
vision, machine vision, using JavaScript to integrate gestures into browsers
both computers and tablets.

Here's our link to iTunes Mac App Store page:
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flutter/id522248613?mt=12>

JavaScript Engineer, Node.js, jQuery C or C++ Engineer Python Engineers
Engineers with experience in Hadoop/MapReduce with Machine Learning and
writing API & SDK - Gaming Engineer - Design and build gesture based games
Visual Designers - this is a unique challenge to design UI for gestures based
interaction world.

We are still a small team, so you will have opportunity to set direction of
the company both eng/product wise. You will learn, you will be challenged, you
will have to strain your brain, and in many cases, solve problems that seem
impossible! I

If you're up for challenge than send an email to jobs [at] flutterapp.com.

------
avibryant
Etsy - Remote - Seller Economics

We're building tools to understand Etsy's marketplace and help Etsy's 800,000+
active sellers operate better, more efficient businesses. We need hackers who
can learn enough economics to ask the right questions, enough about large-
scale data analysis to find the answers, and enough about how our users think
to present the answers to them in ways they'll understand.

Etsy has offices in Brooklyn, NY, but being remote is the default for this
team. Contact me at avi@etsy.com if you want to talk.

------
phillmv
META QUESTION,

How hard has it been for you to hire? Curious developer seeks more anecdotes
to complement pet theories regarding current labour market.

~~~
tptacek
It is extraordinarily difficult to hire in my field.

What more can I tell you?

(We're always hiring: <http://www.matasano.com/careers> \--- we love talking
to devs from HN.)

~~~
mootothemax
Don't suppose Matasano's looking for a Polish outpost? ;)

Should I ever end up in the States, like it or not, I will be beating down
your door just for the chance of an interview.

~~~
tptacek
Hey, sorry it took so long to respond.

We've got three offices --- Chicago, NYC, and SFBA (they're all about the same
size). It took a long time to decide to open SFBA; we grow slowly.

Oddly enough, if we were going to open up in Europe, Poland would be among the
first places we'd consider. It's a bit of a hotbed for appsec talent.

~~~
mootothemax
Hehe, no need to apologise, thanks for replying :)

That's really very interesting; I know that there's plenty of (IMHO absurdly
underpriced) general programming talent here, but didn't know that extended to
being a hotbed for appsec.

If over the next few years you ever fancy finding out a bit more about Poland
from a local here, feel free to drop me a line :)

~~~
zura
I hope this "under priced era" will end soon. Cost of living is pretty
expensive here (in eastern Europe). It is on par and sometimes even more
expensive than in USA.

------
rw
QLabs, New York, NY

Front-end developer

About us: QLabs is a tech incubator based in Noho, NY. We’re a small group of
hackers who rapidly prototype new products every 10 weeks, then test them in
the market for long-term potential. Our primary focus is the consumer web,
though we experiment across a broad spectrum (e.g. hardware).

We have corporate backing, which means competitive salaries, corporate perks,
and full benefits.

Our management structure is extremely flat: we succeed or fail as a team.

Our office is arguably the coolest place to work in New York: It's a 22,000
sq. exposed-brick loft, which we share with Codecademy, Turntable.fm and
MoviePass.

We’re about to graduate our first product, Huntsy, and are proving an exciting
new model for incubating startups.

\----

About you: We are searching for a developer with front-end expertise to join
our NYC team.

We are constantly vetting and integrating the latest technologies into our
development stack, so you may be the person we’re looking for if:

    
    
      You love building interfaces that are sexy, sleek and simple;
      You have an opinion on backbone.js and/or ember.js*;
      You’re familiar with CSS3, HTML5 and OO Javascript;
      You're familiar with Ruby on Rails and/or have MVC experience. 
    

Send your resumé, your github and links to the project(s) you’ve built that
you’re most proud of to jobs@qlabs.com

[*] Our current project uses ember.js for the entire frontend.

------
olivercameron
Everyme (YC S11) - Full Time - Menlo Park, CA

Ruby on Rails Engineer

We are looking for people who can work up and down the web stack and who can
pick up new languages quickly. If you are a super smart generalist who can
work on the servers one day and optimize complex algorithms the next, we want
to hear from you. You will be our first non-founder web engineer and will work
directly with the founders.

Ability to work from our Backbone.js front-end to our Ruby on Rails back-end
is a must. Experience with server management and databases is a plus. Some
days you will help keep the servers up and others you will be adjusting
algorithms and designs that affect 100s of thousands of people.

We're currently a tiny team of 5, and have an open and friendly culture, where
ideas are encouraged to be shared by everyone. Did I mention that we have a
ping-pong table?

We're building something incredibly meaningful. Everyme is bringing together
families, couples and best friends who otherwise wouldn't communicate. This
isn't just another social network, but a significant mission to change how
people share. Candidates will hopefully understand and have a passion for
privacy, not to mention have an appetite for going up against Goliath.

We are well funded by top-tier VCs and angels, including Andreessen Horowitz,
Greylock, CrunchFund, SV Angel and more. Come and join our small team of 5,
which includes ex-Facebookers, ex-MySpacers, and successful iPhone and Android
app developers. We offer market salary, generous equity and awesome perks!

To apply, please get in touch with me or email jobs@everyme.com! More roles
open at <http://everyme.com/jobs>

------
rickyyean
We are! We are hiring our first employee at Crowdbooster (YC S2010).

We've built the best way for businesses to get fast, actionable data about
their social media accounts. Tens of thousands of businesses use us every day,
including Fortune 500 companies, advertising agencies, coffee shops, sports
teams, rappers, politicians, and more.

Some more things about us:

-We have a legit technical team including two Stanford engineers with backgrounds in machine learning, human-computer interaction, and databases.

-We believe in simplicity, minimalism, and creating things that are a joy to use.

-We're here to help businesses use social media to build real relationships, not spam, and we’ll never compromise on that.

-We're funded by some of the best early-stage investors in the valley, including SV Angel, Charles River Ventures, Y Combinator, and several early investors and employees of Facebook, Twitter, and Slide.

What we'd like to see from you:

-While your peers might describe you as a rockstar, the term embarrasses you. We love rockstars (many of them are Crowdbooster users!), but we've made a conscious decision to have a culture that revolves entirely around our product, not our egos.

-You've wrestled with big data before. Crowdbooster requires storing terabytes of data, extracting insights using statistical learning techniques, and making it available to our users in real-time.

-That said, you like working at every level of the stack, not being pigeonholed as a backend developer.

-You care a lot about the products you ship, and don't need a manager or "product guy" to motivate you to get every detail right.

-You're familiar with several parts of our stack, and willing to learn the rest. We use Python, Django, MySQL, Redis, Memcached, jQuery, Protovis, RabbitMQ, Celery, HAProxy, EC2, git, and more.

-You have projects of your own to show us. It doesn't matter whether it's an open source project, a startup idea, or just a really fun toy project. Just as long as you shipped it.

If this fits you, definitely email us at jobs@crowdbooster.com

------
asterix
Neo (www.MyNeoLoan.com) - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time - Ruby on Rails Developer

Neo provides affordable car loans to consumers new to credit, such as youth
and recent immigrants, by assessing their credit risk based on real-time
financial and social data as these individuals have not yet built up a credit
score. (Yes, it is about time somebody tried this, and we have the chops to do
so)

We are a team of three, with high profile advisors. We have seed funding from
a top VC. Our beta product is ready. We are gearing up to launch our pilot
loan program in coming days.

We are looking for a serious hacker to join our core team and help us execute
our pilot loan program. This is an opportunity to get involved in a cutting
edge consumer risk analytics project that aims to disrupt the US credit
system. Plus, consumers are our customers, so the project also involves
working on all the cool tools consumers expect these days (web, mobile,
social, etc). As a very early member of our team, you will have direct input
into many of the decisions that will affect the future of our company

Drop me a note at navin@MyNeoLoan.com if you are interested.

------
snowmaker
San Francisco, H1B, INTERN are welcome

Scribd (social publishing, top 100 website, YC '06) is hiring talented hackers
and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired TWO people from these "Who is Hiring" threads ... it really
works!!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript

* iOS

* Machine Learning / Data mining kinds of problems

* Back-end problems: scalability, web crawling, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you.

We're very well funded and have a really fun office environment (go-karts + a
zipline!). We've got flexible hours, a very engineer-driven company culture,
and a really terrific team.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

Looking for full-time and INTERN hires (junior year or older). H1B and
relocation are no problem. See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email
me directly: jared at scribd.com

------
eshvk
StumbleUpon, San Francisco, CA.

I have been working in the Applied Research team here @ StumbleUpon for the
past 3 weeks and it has been a fun ride so far. They are hiring folks in three
different areas (Search and Recommendation, Analytics and Applied Research).
We are looking for folks who have been doing a lot of ML( recommendation
systems, statistics), search and have experience scaling up (E.g. Hadoop).
Refer : <http://www.stumbleupon.com/jobs> for more descriptive details.

Although we have been here for a while, we have been doing significant changes
to our system which will be an exciting opportunity for some one to own and
work on large scale machine learning projects. The company is profitable, has
the usual goodies (nice salary, 401K match, gym, Uber/Commute reimbursement
etc). Anyways, if any of this sounds interesting to you, email me @
eshvk@stumbleupon.com and I will answer any of your questions and help get you
in touch with the right recruiters ASAP.

------
seldo
San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

With 50% of traffic now driven by social media, and referrer information
increasingly useless with mobile clients and HTTPS, traditional web analytics
are no longer working. awe.sm is building full-featured social media
conversion tracking and analytics.

Right now and in the medium term, we're providing immediate value to our
customers by giving them firm numbers on the ROI of their social media
efforts, in terms of dollars, signups, pageviews or any other metric they
pick. Our APIs allow app developers to easily integrate social features into
their products and easily present the analyzed data back to their own
customers, without having to build their own processing clusters and
workflows.

Longer term, we want to know what's important on the Internet, and we believe
that instrumenting social behaviour is the way to do that.

We're looking for back-end engineers who are interested in learning how to
handle large volumes of data for aggregation, geo analysis, and graph
analysis, in close to real time. Our stack is mostly PHP and Ruby right now (I
know, I know) but we believe in picking the right tool for the job and are not
afraid to use new tech.

We're also looking for front-end developers to continue to build out our GUI,
which is a backbone JS app built on top of the same APIs our customers use.

<http://totally.awe.sm/jobs?source=hackernews>

We're 13 people right now. We have a cool new office with awesome views (
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/seldo/6326815086/in/photostream> ) in the heart
of the Mission. We have catered lunches, and full health, vision and dental
coverage. We use an IRC server for team communication and are agile in the
sense that we move quickly and react fast, not in the sense of having attended
an overpriced training course.

~~~
mmihaljevic
Hi, can you send me your direct contacts please - I have few questions
regarding to job and H1B restrictions for this year

------
sofuture
New York, NY - Software Engineer - Fulltime

Canvas Networks (USV Funded) is looking for engineers #3 and #4 to join a
small close team building the rich-media community platform of the future. Our
stack in Python/Django/MySQL/Redis/a whole-lot-of JS/EC2 but we're generalists
and looking for the same, so it doesn't matter what specific tools you've used
before.

The job title says "Software Engineer" but really we're looking for "Software
Entrepreneur" or a "Startup Engineer". Shipping a great feature is important,
but positively changing user behavior is the ultimate success criteria. Built-
to-spec takes a backseat to moves-the-metrics.

Free lunch, flexible hours, one of the biggest arcades in Manhattan (3
cabinets!), competitive salary and benefits, take-what-you-want vacation.

More details and how to apply: <http://canv.as/jobs>

------
tonydev
Boston, MA. Full Time.

Peddl - <http://www.peddl.com>

Jobs - <http://www.peddl.com/jobs>

– About Peddl –

Peddl makes selling as easy as snapping a photo. With the push of a button,
Peddl automatically prices and categorizes whatever it is you’re selling,
creating an instant online storefront which accepts credit card payments.
Peddl turns the mobile device into the most efficient tool for selling things
to the people around you.

We’re a small team spun out of the MIT Media Lab set to change the way people
think about buying and selling second hand goods online and we aren’t stopping
until it’s done. Learn more about the founding team at
<http://www.terrarium.io>

– Current Positions –

Back End Engineer:

We’re building a next generation transaction platform which brings insanely
simple payment to the masses. We care deeply about both external and internal
craftsmanship of our products and look for candidates that do too.

Android Engineer:

We’re looking for a talented front-end engineer to help us create best in
class mobile apps for Android and iOS. We care about every pixel and look for
candidates that do too.

Growth Hacker:

We’re looking for an exceptional marketer with a high level of exposure to
technology and experience with code. We believe that marketing, product, and
engineering work together to make the product market itself.

Intern:

We are looking for a handful of super smart, passionate interns who have
serious interest in local marketplaces. If you’re interested in app
development, the mobile web, and have a sense for great design, Peddl has a
spot for you.

–

More information and application instructions can be found at
<http://www.peddl.com/jobs>

------
midas
San Francisco, CA - priceonomics.com/jobs Software Engineer

Priceonomics is the price guide for everything. We're a team of four who are
passionate about reinventing how people search, discover, and purchase
products.

Crawling & indexing millions of pages per day is not an easy task, but you're
good at it. You enjoy optimizing systems, making them perform faster, and
appreciate git commits where more code is removed than is added. Our backend
stack currently consists of Postgres, Celery, Django, and ElasticSearch. We
need to be able to handle billions of data points, and hope you can build
something to that can do much more.

Small puzzle with instructions to apply:

DJkmoljtnJLtrJ91VTEyL29xMFO0nTymYPOyoJScoPOioJSlDUOlnJAyo25ioJywpl5wo20tq2y0nPO0nTHtp3IvnzIwqPOfnJ5yVPqvo29gVTxtq2yhWl4=

------
larrik
Philadelphia area, PA

100% REMOTE positions! (Even local candidates)

JBS, Inc is looking for Python/Django developers for a full time position(s).
Great salaries, great benefits, paid overtime (every hour over 40), and lots
of interesting work. We work in small teams on each project, and there are
always a number of projects going at once. Mobile experience (especially iOS)
a plus!

Job is as a consultant, working for customer projects. (Don't worry, there is
NO selling or generating hours by developers. You would be a full-time
salaried employee.)

We are also looking for C#/.NET developers as well, which is a separate
department.

If interested, please contact me (Donald) at dmorrone@jbecker.com

~~~
larrik
Didn't mention it originally, but applicants must be legal to work in the USA.

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Freedom Freight

Rails Developer, iOS Developer

Freedom Freight is "Uber for trucks". We match shippers (businesses who need
freight shipped to their customers by the truckload) with available trucks
through live GPS data, similar to Uber's on-demand model of matching consumers
with cabs.

We're applying modern technology to an old school market. We're looking to
bring Rails and iOS developers on the team. We're a small, flat company and
this is a great opportunity to join a great team trying to conquer one of the
largest markets in the US.

We're also looking for engineering interns.

If you think Freedom Freight would be the perfect fit, send an email with your
info to sean@freedomfreightusa.com

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time.

Percolate is a tool that helps brands create content across social. What makes
us unique is that we're the only platform that doesn't already assume a brand
knows what to say. To help them figure that out we pull data from across the
web and make recommendations on interesting content (whether their own or
third-party) that might be interesting at any moment.

We're looking for backend and frontend engineers (we run backbone.js alongside
our RESTful API) to join the team (the company is 16, product team is
currently at 9). On the backend, we're especially interested in folks with
good experience working with lots of data and excited to build real-time
systems (we run python).

Here's a few reasons why you should come work here: \- You are gonna work in
SOHO on Broadway \- Your chance to work with big data \- You come in early:
We're only-and-a-half a year old \- As we get bigger, you will be able to
focus on what you are good at \- We are all different and we love it \- GPL
compliant company \- You choose your workstation \- You choose your tools \-
No worries, free your mind: NY salary + medical + dental \- No vacation policy
- does not mean no vacation ;) \- Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and
other conferences \- We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and
test coverage \- Your voice will be heard

More info at <http://percolate.com/jobs> If you're interested email us at
jobs@percolate.com

~~~
lzm
Do you sponsor H1B visas?

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or Resident

Paperless Post

Front End Developer

We're looking for a creative, innovative front-end developer to architect and
maintain paperlesspost.com, a site that over 10 million people interact with.
Projects involve our main and mobile sites, and range from simple enhancements
to weeks-long projects dedicated to completely new features. In this role you
will get to work on a visually elegant site that puts a major emphasis and
value on the front-end -- your work here will be noticed and appreciated.

Responsibilities: Receive all front-end tasks, including new projects, current
site updates and changes, and bug fixes Work with the Product team on project
specs, providing input on the overall interface of the existing site and new
feature development Receive Illustrator files from Design team and slice
images, if needed Convert design to readable HTML/CSS Ensure the site supports
older browsers (IE6 and up only) Commit your code in the Git repo and hand off
for implementation Use of CSS3 is encouraged, as the site does not need to
look identical in all browsers

Requirements: Proven good judgement when it comes to implementing design
Ability to make reusable and fast CSS Solid knowledge of HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, and Web Standards a must Experience using Adobe Photoshop and
Fireworks Haml/Sass, jQuery, and Ruby knowledge a plus Mac OS X experience a
plus Excellent communicator and collaborator

To Apply: Please send a resume and cover letter to brian@paperlesspost.com

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or resident

Paperless Post

DBA/Database Operations Engineer

We’re seeking a DBA/Database Operations Engineer who brings an operations
perspective to database administration and a data perspective to scaling web
operations. You love to write code that automates your data infrastructure
(from bare metal/bare cloud to taking production traffic, at the "push of a
button"). You modularize, reuse, and version control that code. You use the
latest technologies, but still value uptime, performance, and stability. You
follow best practices, but iterate over your projects quickly and smartly.

Responsibilities: Provision and optimize PostgreSQL infrastructure for rapidly
growing consumer web application Maintain various staging and production
PostgreSQL database instances “Infrastructure as code" Troubleshoot production
database issues

Requirements: Database administration (PostgreSQL, Redis, pgbouncer) Linux
systems administration (CentOS, RHEL) Configuration management (Chef, Puppet)
Monitoring/availability (Nagios) Trending/metrics collection (Collectd,
Statsd, Graphite) Web/application serving (Apache, Nginx, HAproxy, Rails)
Continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins, Capistrano) Scripting (Bash, Ruby)
Version control (Git, Svn) Network administration (DNS, firewall, load-
balancing) Hosting (managed hosting, VMware, Amazon Web Services)

To Apply: Please send your resume and cover letter to brian@paperlesspost.com

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or Resident

Web Developer

We are seeking exceptional Web Developers to join several of our feature
teams. This position is ideal for someone who knows Ruby, Rails, and jQuery.
You will work with a small feature team on all parts of the development cycle,
in many different areas of the code, and on constantly releasing features that
millions of people use.

Responsibilities Develop and implement new features written both in Ruby and
JavaScript Develop maintainable software through various methods, from peer
reviews to writing automated tests Lead and participate in code reviews
Collaborate with the product, design, QA, and support teams to understand
product requirements prior to implementation Ensure continuous high product
quality through code testing, bug fixing, and feature changes based on
consumer feedback

Qualifications 2 years of experience developing in Ruby, Ruby on Rails, and
JavaScript B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or equivalent experience Creative
with excellent problem solving and analytical skills Passion for product
quality and attention to details Experience in and enthusiasm for working with
a team of software developers Able to and enjoy learning new concepts in a
quick time frame and apply them professionally

Our Stack: Ruby and Ruby on Rails jQuery & Sammy.js Git PostgreSQL Lots of
bleeding edge tools and technologies: Redis, Node.js, Canvas

To apply for this position please send a resume to brian@paperlesspost.com
with a brief cover letter included in the body of the email.

~~~
latch
It would be better if, instead of 5 threads, you made a single one and listed
the different positions.

~~~
briandear
Good idea.. sorry about that.

~~~
latch
Which you could do by deleting your other posts and editing your top-ranked
one.

~~~
toomuchcoffee
Indeed, that he could.

------
sashthebash
Berlin, Germany ("H1B") - StorageRoom - JavaScript

We’re building a cloud-based Content Management platform that’s targeted at
developers. We just received funding from prestigious VCs (unannounced).

You say Content Management sucks? That’s exactly what we think, and we see a
huge opportunity to do something completely different that plays well with
HTML5/JS and native mobile apps.

The initial version of our platform is already used by hundreds of customers,
from major global media companies to small development agencies.

It’s now time to throw away the prototype of our API and to build a high-
performance solution, from scratch. We want to bring aboard a person who will
develop the new JavaScript frontend, public JS SDK and JavaScript server
component with us (yes, we’re developers too!).

We’re looking for someone who already has a solid experience in writing and
testing JavaScript applications and that has a good knowledge of the
JavaScript ecosystem (CoffeeScript, Node, Rhino, ClojureScript) and its
frameworks (Backbone, Spine etc). You should have a good Computer Science
foundation and an authentic interest in working with JavaScript. Experience in
functional programming languages will be considered a plus. One of the main
jobs besides developing will be to involve the JS community with talks at
conferences and interesting prototypes.

Interested? Please send your GitHub account and any other interesting links
about you to sascha@thriventures.com.

P.S.: The only language in the company is English and living in Berlin without
any knowledge of German isn't a problem at all.

------
Hovertruck
Chartbeat is hiring in NYC (Meatpacking District). H1B possible.

We're a real-time analytics platform focused on providing data to the people
on the front line (people who can take immediate action), rather than the
analysts in the back office. Our stack is Python (django/tornado), C, MongoDB,
and Google Closure for our JavaScript needs. Hiring engineers, designers,
support, sales... Pretty much everything.

<http://chartbeat.com/jobs/>

------
zinxq
Refresh, Inc. - Palo Alto, CA - Full Time

Front and back-end software engineers

<http://www.refresh.io/jobs>

Funded (Series A) start-up building first engineering team. Looking for
Software Developers across the stack. <http://www.refresh.io/jobs>
jobs@refresh.io You're a crack-shot software engineer. Not necessarily because
of where you went to school, but because simply put - you love this stuff. You
know at least one mobile/web-related computer language cold. Whether it's
Objective-C, Ruby, Java Javascript, or others - we're not too concerned about
which one because no matter which one (or ones) we end up using, you'll not
only be able to pick it up fast, you'll be excited about doing so. You
understand the latest technology. From NoSQL to Backbone to Node. You aren't
technically religious and gain as much satisfaction in picking the right tool
for the job as you do implementing it. You've built stuff. Web sites. Mobile
apps. Whatever. You can show us. You can't wait to show us. You're not only
excited of what users can do with it, you're proud about how it's implemented
and to a technical audience, and you can't wait to talk about it. As part of
the first engineering team, you're excited by the prospect of working with
smart people. Because you're smart and you know it - and you know that working
with other smart people simply makes you better (all the while making them
better too). As a bonus, being part of this initial team gives you the
opportunity to strongly affect future engineering hires - insuring the caliber
of the team. You live within commuting distance to Palo Alto, CA or are
willing to relocate (paid).

------
akh
Edinburgh, UK. ShopForCloud's first employee.

 __* Quotes we love \- "In God we trust; all others must bring data." - W.
Edwards Deming \- "Warning! Notice is given that any person found Pilfering,
Stealing, Robbing, or Committing any code without first testing will be
summarily hanged." - We have this as a big poster in our office

 __* What technology do we use? Ruby, Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery,
PostgreSQL, GitHub, Heroku, Amazon Web Services and many open-source
codebases. Our simulation software is based on Ali's PhD research.

 __* Who are we looking for? We are looking for smart Software Engineers who
get things done. There's a tone of work to be done; you'll be core member of
the engineering team and take part in daily 15-min status meetings. Ideally
you should have: \- Strong computer science fundamentals gained through a
degree in computer science or equivalent \- Experience in developing web
applications, and can show us your personal/work projects \- Experience with a
scripting language (Ruby, Python, PHP) \- Be comfortable developing for and on
Linux environments \- Experience with any of the following is a plus: API
design (REST), relational databases, model-view-controller frameworks, and
rich client-side applications (Backbone.js etc.) \- Strong interpersonal and
problem-solving skills, with excellent verbal and written communication skills

 __* What's the next step? Sounds good? Email us at info@ShopForCloud.com and
let's get talking. Feel free to include links to your LinkedIn, GitHub and any
project websites.

More info here: <http://www.shopforcloud.com/pages/recruitment.html>

------
sameersegal
Artoo - Full Time / Freelance - Bangalore, India

HTML5 + Bootstrap | Android | Play! Framework

At Artoo we are building inclusive technology for low literate, low income
base of the pyramid people. These are people who have never used MS Dos,
Windows XP or even iOS. Our technology interfaces need to be completely
reimagined and made higly interactive and intuitive. We are working on range
of technologies: Android, CouchDB, Play! Framework, AWS, Nginx, etc

Recently we discovered the real power of Backbone.js when we built a chat
module built into the browser using websockets. Ever since then we have gotten
really really excited about Backbone.

We need you to revamp our product interfaces. We need your skills to
understand how can we modify our WebApp to best leverage HTML5 & Backbone make
our technology highly interactive and make it work on really low connectivity
(semi-urban and rural india). We then want to work on a few interesting
projects that involve Augmented Reality and HTML5 Canvas - more details on
this when you join!

We are a bootstrapped startup that is really excited about what the internet
needs to be to work at the base of the pyramid and how it can become this.
Read more on www.artoo.in.

If interested, please drop a line at sameer[at]artoo[dot]in

------
seanconaty
San Francisco, CA (full-time)

Hearsay Social is hiring for almost all positions. See more at
<http://hearsaysocial.com/careers/>

Data Engineer Generalist Software Engineer Product Manager UI Engineer / Front
End Developer UX/UI Software Engineer User Experience/Interaction Designer
Visual Interaction Designer Web Infrastructure Engineer

We are a Django / Python shop so experience here is welcome but not required.

Hearsay Social an enterprise web application that helps companies like Farmers
Insurance and 24 Hour Fitness manage thousands of Facebook, LinkedIn, Twitter
and G+ accounts. These companies know that social is here to stay and that
being local is more effective. With Hearsay Social they are able to let their
employees go to town on social media in way that makes them feel comfortable
and their employees successful.

We are located on beautiful Mission Creek in China Basin (close to AT&T Park,
Philz Coffee and the CalTrain station) in San Francisco. Perks include the
usual start up fare: lunches, ping pong table, foosball, yoga, giant monitors,
your choice of computer.

<http://hearsaysocial.com/careers/>

------
lnhaynes
Chicago, IL. Full Time. Remote within Illinois Lead Software Engineer - Ounce
of Prevention Fund (Non Profit)

We're looking for a lead software developer to lead up development of our Head
Start/Early Head Start web app - the trick is we have an ancient platform that
we're looking to replatform, so our "next generation" platform has some
flexibility around the actual technology but we're moving to a modern
framework.

We're looking for someone that can help us create the new version - we're
ripping out the guts of our old web app, replacing most of it with an off the
shelf early childhood education app, and building new, user friendly goodness
around it based on the needs of our org. We want to work with cool, high
performing people, that give a damn about society.

1\. Work location can be somewhat flexible (potentially remote most of the
time) - but it's easiest for use if they're based in Illinois somewhere. 2\.
We have a 37.5 hour work week (and typically stick pretty close to that) 3\.
Pay is competitive (non profit doesn't mean we work for free) 4\. This
position reports to the CTO and has 2 direct reports, some experience with
management of others is a plus

~~~
lnhaynes
Annnnnd a link would be helpful, eh? Email Lauren at
Lhaynes@ounceofprevention.org or apply online to the full job description here
: <http://www.ounceofprevention.org/about/jobs/1567421.htm>

------
danwalmsley
NationBuilder - Full Time - Los Angeles (Downtown), CA

Ruby on Rails Engineer - <http://dev.nationbuilder.com/jobs>

(Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Backbone.js, TDD, H1B)

NationBuilder is looking for web developers to join our team building the
world's first online Community Organising System in downtown LA.

We are committed to excellence in engineering - we practice TDD/BDD, pairing,
continuous integration/deployment and Scrum-style agile development. One of
our favourite things to do is delete code. We're weird like that.

We move fast. Any developer can commit and have their code in production in
under 20 minutes, including the test suite running. No bureaucracy, no branch-
merging with code reviews, no scheduled downtime. Build a feature and get it
into thousands of people's hands in under an hour.

We have a fun, creative, open culture that encourages free expression and
diversity. You won't find brogrammers here, just great people doing their best
work.

We're well-funded (Andreessen-Horowitz, Sean Parker, Chris Hughes and others)
and we're looking to change the world.

Just a year after beta, we're already shaking up politics, the non-
profit/advocacy sector, and enabling filmmakers and musicians to liberate
themselves from old models of marketing and distribution.

This journey is just beginning, and an exciting road lies ahead. If you're
interested in joining us, we'd love to talk to you.

<http://nationbuilder.com/jobs>

<http://dev.nationbuilder.com/jobs>

Cheers,

Dan Walmsley VP of Engineering, NationBuilder

------
nikhilpandit
Grubwithus (YC W'11) - Venice, Los Angeles, CA - Full time (H1-B ok)

Grubwithus is built on Ruby on Rails and is looking for backend engineers to
help us add new features and build a great experience for our users.

Challenges we face:

\- making sure that we can provide a consistently good experience to our users

\- building tools to reduce touch points between our operations team and
restaurants so that we can scale using technology

\- building a recommendation system to recommend meals / events to our users

\- working on performance improvements to improve the speed of the web-app and
reduce infrastructure costs

Requirements:

\- strong experience with server-side programming (preferably in Ruby on
Rails)

\- example projects that demonstrate this ability

\- strong background in Computer Science fundamentals

Additionally, experience with any or all of the following is a plus:

\- jQuery / CSS

\- building an API on a web-service

\- integrating with APIs of existing social networks

\- building recommendation systems

\- building analytics tools to analyze data

If this sounds interesting to you, please apply here:
[http://grubwithus.theresumator.com/apply/7r1rjn/Developer-
Ba...](http://grubwithus.theresumator.com/apply/7r1rjn/Developer-Backend.html)

------
maxaf
New York, NY (Midtown East) - full time. <https://www.novus.com/careers.php>

Novus is seeking generalist hackers to help us build the real-time financial
analytics platform that helps institutional investors take better care of
capital.

We're using Scala, Akka, MongoDB and a slew of other open source tech. Novus
offers a productive and gratifying work environment that fosters learning &
collaboration, and promotes shipping often and doing the right thing as often
as possible.

We give back to the community by means of our open source projects. Check out
<http://novus.github.com/nvd3/> (beautiful SVG graphs) and
<http://novus.github.com/salat/> (fast Scala-MongoDB serialization) for some
of our internal libs that we've made available to everyone.

If you're interested in knowing more about us, shoot me an e-mail: max at
novus dot com

------
smutticus
Do you like packets?

Extreme Networks is hiring experienced network engineers in Utrecht, The
Netherlands. We're looking for people that have experience troubleshooting
internetworking issues with any vendor(Cisco, Juniper, etc). UNIX/Linux
experience is also welcome. We're not all that particular on skillset we just
want to hire smart, motivated technology generalists.

We are a networking equipment manufacturer that makes really fast and really
dense ethernet switches. We're not a startup, but we're also not a large
company. So individual contributors can still have an impact.

Our primary product is our custom OS based on Linux that runs on our entire
product line. Your job would primarily be as a customer facing test engineer
reproducing and understanding bugs in this OS and associated hardware. You
would work mostly in a lab with packet generators and switches/routers where
you would simulate different network conditions and try to make things break.

Message me if you're interested.

------
axiom
Toronto, Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>) is hiring for a few roles:
mobile dev (iOS, Android), sysadmin/infrastructure developer (rabbitmq,
selenium, fabric, ec2), general web developer (python, django, javascript,
node.js.) We also hire interns so please feel free to apply for that as well
(paid of course.)

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded) education startup that helps make
class more engaging. We've got some really cool problems to work on and your
work would be impacting a huge number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in San Francisco so if
you're really good we would be open to having someone work from there. If
you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to
contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage
the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to mike at tophatmonocle dot com.

------
joeconyers
Soho, New York, NY

Songtrust, Full Time, Python / Django Engineer

\---

Songtrust provides the easiest way for songwriters to get paid royalties from
the US and abroad. Created by Downtown Music Publishing (Santigold, Mötley
Crüe, Mos Def) – Songtrust was recently named a top music Startup by Billboard
Magazine.

The Job

We’re looking for someone to join our small team as a full time backend
developer, ideally with a passion for music. Songtrust is a technology driven
business and we’re focused on bringing new ideas to an old and broken
industry.

Some things we use: Python / Django, AWS(ec2) + Heroku(PostgreSQL) +
Rightscale, Git, JIRA, and whatever works best.

We are looking for someone with a couple of years under their belt that has
put at least one significant django project into production.

Full details here: <http://blog.songtrust.com/jobs/python-engineer/>

To apply send a note to techjobs@songtrust.com with a link to your github, a
resume, a web presence and/or a link to some of your projects.

------
trampey
Toronto, ON - Rails Developer, Full time

CommunityLend

Job Description

• Be the 3rd member of our development team • Make an impact as we build a
21st century loan management system • Help us develop our brand new POS system
and take on the credit card giants with a responsible alternative • Exposure
to all aspects of the business • Sane working hours • Great compensation

Skills and Requirements

• Interested in Ruby on Rails and other cutting edge technologies • Very good
at what you do • Not afraid to think

About CommunityLend

• Located in downtown Toronto • In the 16 months since it launched, our
product FinanceIt.ca has processed over 100MM in loans • We don’t think like a
traditional lender – and have utilized the latest trends in technology to
build a simple platform which our customers love • Our success has gotten us
funded recently – we are stable and growing • We like to have fun – and hope
you will too

To Apply: Please send your resume along with links to your previous work to
devjobs [at] communitylend.com

------
ryen
Coffee Meets Bagel - San Francisco, CA. Full time - Experienced Python/Django
web developer Coffee Meets Bagel ( <http://coffeemeetsbagel.com> ) is a new
innovative online dating startup making waves in New York and Boston and
looking to expand to the west coast soon. We've recently been featured in
TechCrunch, Glamour, BostInno, and several other major blogs and publications.

About the Job: We're looking for an experienced Python/Django web developer to
join our early stage team as we scale our service in terms of geography and
users, apply machine learning techniques to our algorithms, refine our revenue
model, and continue to keep our customers happy. You will have an opportunity
to work with and learn from a highly experienced technical advisor and great
engineers. This is a market with huge opportunity and we will look to you for
best practices around architecture, deployment and scaling the service to
millions of people.

Requirements: - 2+ Years of Python development experience with some knowledge
of Django or similar web frameworks. You will be able to contribute to our
Django code base from Day 1. - A strong knowledge of the fundamentals of
networking, operating systems, and security. - A Bachelors Degree in Computer
Science or Computer Engineering or related discipline from a 4-year program. -
Agile. Intelligent. Creative. Problem-solver. Startup lover. You like finding
and working with outstanding engineers and want to help us build an awesome
engineering team.

Bonus: - Experience building back-end systems on a high-traffic, low-latency
web site. - Knowledge in Machine Learning/Graph Theory/Large-scale Data
Analysis is a plus - Experience working with, and contributing to open source
software projects is a plus—show us your github account or other online
projects if available.

*Also looking for engineering interns, front-end developers, and marketing/PR intern. <http://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/>

~~~
carterschonwald
your facebook button isn't working (in chrome) :-)

------
brianmwang
New York, NY - Fitocracy (<http://fitocracy.com>)

iOS Developer

Who We're Looking For

\- Considerable experience building and shipping iOS apps.

\- You are obsessed with delivering a great user experience.

\- You work well with small, tight-knit teams.

\- You prioritize strong communication above all else. A team that stays in
sync is a team that gets shit done.

About Us

Fitocracy is a social network that empowers everyone to reach their next level
of fitness. Nearly half a million people use our web and mobile apps to track
their progress, compete against their friends, and get real world results. We
turn life into the ultimate RPG where you are the hero that levels up, beats
quests, and finds the best version of yourself.

We aim to connect you to a community that provide the motivation, information,
and inspiration needed necessary to "re-wire" people's brains so they make
sustainable, impactful changes in their lives.

We are a small, 6-person team based out of NYC that recently raised money from
a variety of VCs and angels, including 500 Startups and Eniac Ventures. The
founders, having gone through significant fitness transformations in their own
personal lives, originally started Fitocracy in late 2010 as a way to marry
their love of fitness with their years growing up playing classic role playing
games like Final Fantasy and Everquest.

We put a lot of time into making sure our iPhone app was beautifully designed
and fun to use. We've received thousands of rave reviews in 3 months and we
aim to continue building the app into the best social fitness experience
available. Download it here: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-
fitness-social-netw...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fitocracy-fitness-
social-network/id509253726?mt=8)

Contact

Email me at brian@fitocracy.com

------
jsatok
Toronto, Canada - AppHero (<http://apphero.com>)

AppHero is looking for engineers to join our team.

About you:

\- Passionate about building disruptive products that solve big problems

\- Excited by the opportunity to learn new things and question norms

\- Self starter who enjoys thinking outside the box

\- Entrepreneurial spirit and are interesting in taking an active role in
growing AppHero

\- Experience using Java to build applications

\- Interested in working on the backend for web and mobile apps

About us:

\- VC funded by top investors from Toronto and New York

\- Building a product to help people discover the best apps by providing
personalized recommendations

\- Small team with diverse experience

\- Work from a bright, modern, open concept office at Yonge and Eglinton in
Toronto

Feel free to reach out if you're interested: jordan (at) apphero (dot) com

More info: <http://apphero.com/careers>

------
alexmic
EDITD, London, UK

We are a fashion analytics startup. We help retailers, designers and
merchandisers make concrete decisions based on data.

Some facts about our product:

\- We track more than 2 million products across 100+ retailers every day.

\- We perform color analysis and machine learning to extract information and
categorize products correctly.

\- We do sentiment analysis on millions of fashion-related tweets.

\- Our web app is built in Backbone.js and our stack is Python, Django, Mongo
and ElasticSearch.

We need smart hackers to work on product, analytics and data warehousing.

We have a nice bright office in Old Street, just off the "Silicon Roundabout",
we were a Seedcamp 2010 winner and we are backed by great VCs in Europe.

All our vacancies are listed at <http://editd.com/jobs>.

Get in touch! :-)

------
witten
EnergySavvy - Seattle, WA

Back-end Software Engineer

EnergySavvy is a clean tech startup in Seattle. We're looking for excellent
back-end developers interested in tackling challenging software design and
implementation problems. We work with Python, Django, Mercurial, and
PostgreSQL, and look for developers with experience or interest in learning
these technologies.

Working at EnergySavvy means being part of a small team, working with really
smart, talented people, and all the other benefits of working for a startup
(free lunch and snacks, awesome location, etc). We also highly value work-life
balance.

You can find our job openings here:

<http://www.energysavvy.com/jobs>

------
zehner
Startup in California 6 Week contract - $15k + House + Food

We are looking for 2-3 Ruby/Rails developers to help finish a very interesting
startup project focused on benefiting non-profit organizations. The project is
on a tight deadline so we are looking to rent a house and get everyone
together under 1 roof. There are a some complex algorithms and features to
complete as well as prepping for launch. Location of the house will be
flexible based on the developers that are chosen, although somewhere in
California is preferred.

If you are interested in learning more, please email ruby [at] zehnergroup.com
along with your resume and website, blog, or Github URL.

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA (Financial District) - SeatMe

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 15 person restaurant reservation startup that
is passionate about food in downtown San Francisco and we need your help!
We're in search of:

    
    
      * iOS developers (Objective-C for iPad and iPhone)
    

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs, equity options,
regular company dinners at restaurants around SF, catered lunches and an
awesome friendly culture for all full-time employees.

<http://www.seatme.com/jobs/> or email jordan@seatme.com!

------
pubnub
San Francisco, CA

PubNub, Inc.

We're PubNub, the real-time engine in the cloud that developers use to build
massively scalable real-time apps. We've got over 1,000 customers, and process
billions of real-time messages each month. We are looking for an exceptional
developer to help lead our "core" engine development and future technology
strategy.

★ Enhance our platform and prepare us for trillions of monthly transactions ★
Design migration strategies that provide zero downtime for users ★ Help build
the architecture that meets the needs of our product roadmap beyond our core
current feature set ★ Explore various hardware & software strategies for
milking the best performance out of various system configurations ★ 5+ years
of experience developing software on core technology frameworks in a high
scale environment ★ Expertise with C, Javascript, Python, Erlang, and other
programming languages ★ Real-time systems background, expertise with TCP/IP
code stack and other kernel-level systems ★ B.S or M.S. in Computer Science...
or not... and just impress us by nailing our programming challenge; good
programmers don't need college and smart devs figured this out early.

Please check out our website <http://www.pubnub.com/> and apply here:
[http://pubnub.jobscore.com/job_seeker/apply/load_resume?job_...](http://pubnub.jobscore.com/job_seeker/apply/load_resume?job_id=c5102iqJWr4zJ4eJe4bk1X)

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux, Windows, and Mac workstations
in the team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as
test-driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. We expect developers to be
generalising specialists, ready at the drop of a hat to refine an algorithm,
write a tricky integration test, tune a SQL query, or discuss feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing to five developers and we'd like
to hear (at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homewares and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 65 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
Instameet
Los Angeles, CA. Full time.

Instameet.com is a seed-funded web startup designed to enable people to
connect live in video chats around common interests.

We're currently looking for a Full-Stack Developer to be tasked with creating
the initial site - producing a true minimum viable product based on clear and
validated concepts.

The ideal candidate will have recently attended a top Computer Science school
or have several years of experience coding. You must have a good understanding
of how startups operate, exceptional communication skills, strong critical-
thinking, and be highly detail-oriented.

Compensation begins at up to $100,000 + Equity depending on experience but may
be subject to increase with future rounds of financing and as your
responsibilities increase. Likewise, this position may eventually transition
into a technical leadership role and may be responsible for helping select and
lead future technical hires.

Note: We are specifically looking for a Full-Stack developer who works with
the latest technologies. Front-End: HTML5, CSS3, jQuery. Programming Language:
Preferably Node.js, Python (Django), or Ruby (Rails). Database: Preferably
MySQL or NoSQL.

To apply visit [http://www.startupers.com/jobs/instameet-inc/13911/funded-
st...](http://www.startupers.com/jobs/instameet-inc/13911/funded-startup-
seeks-first-developer) To see our other positions visit
<http://angel.co/instameet> and press Recruiting

------
smcguinness
Dallas / Ft Worth, TX (Frisco)

Call-Em-All (<http://www.call-em-all.com/about/jobs.aspx>)

We are 12 strong looking to become 15. We are looking for a front-end
developer, sys admin (devops) and relationship manager.

We are a .NET shop with some linux boxes running some services. We are open to
all candidates. We have a great culture and are growing YoY. We just turned 7
too. This is a great environment to be innovative and to work how and on what
you want.

Looking for local candidates only for now.

------
c0ldfusi0nz
Durham, NC (some remote positions available)

Bronto Software provides the leading marketing platform for online and multi-
channel retailers to drive revenue through email, mobile and social campaigns.
Over 1000 organizations including Party City, Timex, Armani Exchange, Dean &
Deluca, and Trek Bikes rely on Bronto to increase revenue through interactive
marketing.

Some recent Bronto Awards and Accolades:

    
    
        Bronto Software Voted Best Places to Work - 2010, 2011
        NCTA Software Company of the Year - 2011
        Customer Service of the Year - 2009, 2010
        Inc. 5000 fastest growing companies - 2009, 2010, 2011
        Triangle Business Journal Fast 50 - 2009, 2010, 2011
        CODiE Finalist - Best Marketing Solution - 2011
        Healthiest Companies - 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 
    

Building upon consistent growth since its founding in 2002, Bronto is now in
the midst of a period of fast-paced growth as it expands its mission beyond
email to become the leading platform for integrated email, mobile and social
marketing.

We're seeking a number of Software Engineers:

    
    
        * Java Engineer
        * PHP Engineer
        * MySQL Performance Engineer
        * DevOps (production engineer)
        * QA Manager
        * Sales Engineer
        * Systems Administrator
        * Director of Custom Engineering (integration projects)
        * Director of Software Development
        * Vice President of Engineering
    

Must be eligible to work in US without sponsorship. If you're interested and
want to know more, please email me at jameson@bronto.com

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA (Intern, H1B welcome) - Room 77 Software Engineers, Mobile
Devs (iOS, Android), SEM/Analytics Modeler See complete list here:
<https://www.room77.com/jobs.html>

Room 77 is a VC-backed hotel search engine that aims to bring power and
transparency back to consumer. We're well funded ($10M+ round in 2011) and
have a lean and mean team in downtown Mountain View with tech and business
veterans from Google, Facebook, and other tech giants.

We're looking for software engineers that have no problem working the full
stack front to back and don't have any specific language preferences. We're
looking to solve big problems in this space and have tons of interesting and
challenging projects for you to work on.

Love building algos and driving massive amounts of traffic? We're looking for
someone who wants to help lead our SEM traffic acquisition in-house and isn't
afraid of huge keyword accounts and building systems to automate analysis and
bidding. We're fairly new at the automation thing so you will help lead the
design and spec and even coding (if you can) of this system.

Valley-style benefits include free lunches/snacks, stock options, competitive
salary, 401k, subsidized medical/dental, travel allowance ($1k per year),
hotel discounts (travel agent card), and fun team outings year-round.

Questions? Contact roger@room77.com

------
emcienjobs
Atlanta, GA, Fulltime

Software Developer for Complex Web Applications (Atlanta)

Emcien develops four products wrapped around a patented pattern-detection
algorithm. Using the basic concept of detecting nodes and arcs, these
applications solve problems in manufacturing, retail, and law enforcement.
This computation, plus big datasets, create some complicated problems. Our
software engineering team takes algorithms from our research team and embeds
them into Ruby on Rails web applications which are hosted on the Amazon
Elastic Cloud.

We are looking for more developers to join our team. If you mastered the
concepts behind web development and have experience dealing with the web
stack, Emcien is willing to train you in Ruby on Rails. This position is an
excellent opportunity for anyone who wants to make the transition from Java,
.NET, Python, Php, or oCaml.

Since we are a small, delta-force team of developers, each team member dives
into a variety of code. Although you do not have to be an expert in each of
these areas, this position will expose you to CoffeeScript, MySql, Amazon RDS,
SASS, HAML, Backbone.js, and several other technologies. This means that your
skills will advance with the latest ideas and innovations in web development.

More information: <http://emcien.com/about/careers/>

------
kilohotel
Las Vegas, NV Romotive Inc. <http://romotive.com/>

Seeking EE's with manufacturing experience and iOS devs

At Romotive, we build smartphone robots that can be controlled from any smart
device anywhere in the world. Because software for Romo is distributed through
the Apple App Store and the Android Market, our users can download new
behaviors and personalities for their robots at the click of a button. We
provide continuous support for our dedicated developers through the Romotive
SDK, allowing anyone to build and distribute new apps for Romo.

We're a venture-backed company that counts Stanford University, Tony Hsieh,
David Cohen, David Tisch, Lerer Ventures, and PivotNorth Capital amongst its
investor team. We've built thousands of robots in the last few months (in our
apartment), and we're setting up distribution agreements with retailers across
the US to sell 100,000 robots before Christmas of 2012. The team is comprised
of Harvard students, YC founders, iRobot alumni, etc. We're currently located
in Las Vegas as part of Tony Hsieh's investment fund, but spend a great deal
of our time in Palo Alto / SF.

We're looking for funny and brilliant people who design and build awesome
hardware and software. We're looking for engineers, designers, and people who
love robots. We don't care if you have awesome job offers from every bank and
consultancy on the planet. If you match the above description, reach out to us
and let us show you why you want to be building robots instead.

Reach out to us at founders@romotive.com. We want to meet you.

------
tedpitts
Remote - Telecommute from California, Nevada, Oregon

Sr. Software Engineer - .NET / JavaScript / SQL Server

Moraware is a small software company making scheduling and estimating software
for countertop fabricators. We’re profitable and have been around for over 9
years with no outside investors and no debt.

We all work from home, and we're adding a 3rd person to our development team
to build new features, products and internal tools.

<http://www.moraware.com/company/careers/>

------
mkumm
Detroit is hiring!

Software Engineers (PHP, Ruby, Python, .Net)

You can do some quick looks at: \- Quicken Loans
(<http://quickenloanscareers.com/>) \- Detroit Venture Partner
([http://detroitventurepartners.com/dna/family-
companies/valle...](http://detroitventurepartners.com/dna/family-
companies/valleytodetroit/)) \- Nexcess.net (<http://www.nexcess.net/careers>)

------
kevin1024
Real Geeks (Kailua, Hawaii) - Full Time.

Real Geeks is looking for a top-notch software developer to help it expand its
business. We are a small team with big ideas getting ready to take the online
real estate world by storm.

We are looking for someone comfortable with web programming, familiar with
scripting languages such as Python and Javascript, knowledgeable about
database systems (we use MySQL and MongoDB), and willing to learn. Design
skills and Javascript / CSS mastery is a plus. We are using the newest open-
source technologies to create dynamic websites for the real estate sector.

Hundreds of real estate websites running a CMS built in Python+Django with a
MySQL datastore \- Real estate data is all stored in MongoDB, served up over
an HTTP API written in Python/Tornado \- Varnish for our front-end caching as
well as load-balancing our MongoDB servers \- Redis for general caching, non-
persistent datastore use and task queue \- Beanstalkd for a simple task queue
\- Celery for deferred task processing \- Puppet and Fabric for server
administration

Real Geeks is based in Kailua, Hawaii on the windward side of the beautiful
island of Oahu, and is looking for someone willing to relocate to Hawaii. It
would be great if you were up to go surfing with us at the end of a long day
of programming.

Send your resume to jobs@realgeeks.com

------
rory_k
London, UK. Full time. Priory Solutions - <http://priorysolutions.com>

Two roles: Senior C# Developer and Junior Javascript/C# developer.

We're a small software firm - still a startup mentality but established enough
to be making money and we’re growing steadily. We make innovative software to
change the way companies work with online subscriptions. It’s a complex
technology environment with lots of fun challenges around scalability, user
interface, requirements complexity, and more. We get great feedback from our
customers allowing us to build things they actually want and really see the
change that our products create. We’re the best in our field and we’re looking
for enthusiastic developers to join our team, grow your career and help us
deliver more value to our clients. We’re based in Shoreditch, with a casual
and flexible work environment where you get great tools and support to do the
best work you can.

You’ll be an enthusiastic developer who loves learning new things and keen to
put your skills to work to deliver real value and build software that lots of
people use. You’re pragmatic and probably somewhat pedantic like all good
developers.

If you’re interested send us your CV and a short email to
jobs@priorysolutions.com and we’ll be in touch.

------
cybernytrix
SF, H1B ok About us: LiveMagic is a well-funded team of hackers and
entrepreneurs that are changing the way people watch TV. Delivering a
personalized, mobile app/service for viewing and sharing “best of” TV moments.
In addition to representing a ground floor business opportunity, LiveMagic’s
system and app platforms present interesting and substantial UX, big data and
system engineering challenges.

Very strong, iPhone Engineer with experience designing and implementing video
streaming and social network features.

5+ years of hands on development, with 3+ years in: iOS | ObjC | C++ | Xcode

Proficient System skills: Building mobile applications with at least one
published app in the iTunes store or enterprise app. Experience working with
Code Media, Core Audio, Facebook & Twitter libraries and frameworks.

This is a chance to be a core member of the technical team where you can set
many of the design standards as we grow this high-quality engineering team.
The business has explosive potential and the stakes are high. Your ability to
manage the technical trade-offs of design, development and go-to-market will
be critical to our success. If you can get excited about the idea of changing
how millions of people “watch” TV and thrive in this type of early-stage
environment we would like to hear from you.

For your hard work, you will be rewarded with strong base salary, early stock
options, PTO and Full Benefits. Above all, we offer the opportunity to do the
best work of your career. We are currently interviewing candidates. Please
send us a note at jobs@livemagic.tv and include your LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or
any project pages.

------
kristjan
San Francisco, CA - <https://singly.com/jobs>: Full-time Platform Engineers
and Lead Developer Evangelist

Singly is hiring a lead developer evangelist and horde of generalist engineers
to build a cross-service API that provides merged, normalized and deduplicated
data from all of your personal sources (Facebook, Foursquare, Fitbit, email,
text messages, you name it). We recently closed $7MM in funding, which we're
using to expand the team and ramp up developer outreach, as well as put on
huge events like our app challenge last month[1]. Mega bonus points if you've
got tons of experience building or heavily consuming APIs, but if you're smart
and like burritos, let's chat. Apply through <https://singly.com/jobs> or
kristjan@singly.com. Or, just come hang with us in #singly on irc.freenode.net
and at our monthly happy hours [2].

Happy hunting!

[1] [http://blog.singly.com/2012/06/13/our-first-big-hack-
event-w...](http://blog.singly.com/2012/06/13/our-first-big-hack-event-was-a-
total-success-heres-how-and-why-we-did-it/) [2] <http://www.meetup.com/Singly-
Happy-Hour/>

------
bidgely
Sunnyvale, CA. Bidgely (www.bidgely.com) H1B okay. Full Time. Front End Web
Developer (Need to be a programmer and deal with databases and sometime code
other business logic in PHP/Java/C++).

The candidate will be tasked to build everything consumer facing - web,
mobile, social apps etc. Build most yourself or outsource some (like mobile
apps) and manage the project - be the owner of anything consumer facing.

Benefits: High responsibility, handsome stock options, market competitive
salary, health benefits.

Company: Hot startup in energy space funded by Khosla Ventures. High energy,
fun startup environment. Knowledge sharing via inter-company talks. Promote
self-learning and work on new projects for fast growth of individuals.

Requirements: Past experience building cool, consumer engaging interfaces. We
are looking for developer. Graphics Design is not a requirement, but treated
as a plus. BS/MS in computer science preferred (not a strict requirement)
Programming: Besides front end technologies, should also know databases, PHP,
Java or C++ and be able to code any business logic in one of the common
languages. Fast learner + Self starter attitude Driven - motivated to work in
startup - deliver product/features on time and take charge.

Apply at: jobs@bidgely.com

------
mrpibb
San Francisco, CA. Contract

The CBS Interactive games group is looking for a talented Javascript engineer
to join its team. You'll be working on some of the world's largest and most
fun entertainment properties including Gamespot, Giant Bomb and Comic Vine.

Who you are Candidates should be comfortable writing Javascript projects from
scratch, though familiarity with JQuery and other platforms such as Node.js
are expected. As we rebuild our CMS platform you'll be building dynamic
messaging systems, complicated canvas based image systems and building wiki
editing tools for some of the web's most passionate online communities (which
means they're brutal!). This is a really fun job for someone who likes
building new tech as our Internet-native audience is always hungry for the
latest and greatest.

Who we are We're a motley crew of experienced programmers and front-end
designers that wants to keep our team small and personal. Outside of launching
the sites mentioned above, our team members were there for the launches of
TV.com, Zazzle, and Bloglines. We run a fairly flat organization within the
team and try to ship on schedule.

Send us some code Along with your sites please send us some code or small
project you're proud of to danny.chi@cbsinteractive.com

------
alanh
San Francisco, CA (no remote)

IFTTT is hiring. <http://ifttt.com/jobs>

IFTTT is solving the general problem of giving people control over their data
and the services they already use. To get a sense of the solutions people find
on IFTTT, browse our Recipes: <http://ifttt.com/recipes>. To get an idea of
what we might be tackling next, use your imagination and extrapolate from
there!

------
jturmel
Oklahoma City, OK metro, YouVersion (remote welcome)

YouVersion, The Bible App, is looking for a highly talented, insanely
passionate, Jesus follower, who wants to use their skills to impact and change
the world as a software engineer and is intimately familiar with Python/PHP,
RDBMS, building systems at web scale, and Git.

[http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/176-youversion-software-
engine...](http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/176-youversion-software-engineer)

------
bijanv
Toronto, Canada - Full-time EventMobi - <http://eventmobi.com>

We're a self-funded team of 16 (5 engineers) and we develop a platform that
allows event planners to create mobile apps for their own attendees.

We're looking for talented and experience engineers to help build out new
architecture and features, help manage / scale our infrastructure and innovate
our mobile experience. We take testing, well architected code very seriously
and are always looking at ways to incorporate new tech into our platform
(we're using backbone to build offline capable mobile web apps, node and
socket.io to enable real-time communication between attendees / push
notifications, Redis based caching for a few features, etc)

Check out <http://eventmobi.theresumator.com> for the positions we're looking
for and more detail!

In more detail EventMobi is the leading mobile platform for shows and
conferences, having been used by over 700 events, nearly 2 Million users, and
are served in 7 languages across 5 continents. Clients like Disney, Intel,
Motorola amongst others have used EventMobi to disrupt and enhance the
attendee experience at their events.

------
madhkrish
Full-time Senior Graphic Designer at ADstruc, New York, NY.

ADstruc (TechStars '10) is looking to hire a full-time Senior Graphic/UX
Designer for our New York office. If you love designing clean, simple user
interfaces, and love making every pixel count, then come join us!

What is ADstruc:

ADstruc is currently the leading buying platform for the outdoor advertising
industry (includes billboards, telephone kiosks, bus ads, etc.). We help
agencies, national brands, and local businesses purchase outdoor media
campaigns more efficiently. Our platform also helps outdoor advertising
operators manage their inventory online and interact with clients in real-
time.

What we're looking for:

\- Entrepreneurial skills. This is an opportunity to be autonomous and have
substantial decision-making power. \- Ability to work in a fast-paced startup
environment. \- Ability to lead and grow a design team. \- Extensive
experience designing web applications. \- Strong drawing skills and an ability
to visualize a range of design solutions quickly. \- Deep knowledge of
typography. \- Knowledge of HTML, CSS and Javascript is a plus.

If you're interested, apply here:
<http://adstruc.com/jobs/senior_graphic_designer/>

------
abdinoor
Boston, MA

MIT Startup Seeks Python Developers

TL;DR Early VC-backed startup, smart people. Python and web apps. Consumer
facing, seriously big market opportunity. <http://jobsco.re/N0ADHv>

The idea for Jana got its start at the MIT Media Lab. Now we’ve broken out and
are building a company to change the way business is done in the developing
world. Jana gives away free mobile airtime in exchange for market research or
advertising. To the users of prepaid phones in the developing world, this free
airtime is as good as cash. Our goal is to give a 5% raise to 1 billion people
by redirecting wasted research and marketing dollars.

Currently we are using Python, Flask, CouchDB and Redis. We host everything
with Ubuntu on EC2 and other Amazon Web Services. Git makes our codebase easy
to work with. Fabric makes deploying fast and consistent. We hire bright
developers who can get shit done.

Everybody is motivated by money at some level. So we make sure to pay better
than other startups and give an equity stake to make sure that the company's
success is your success.

We do our own hiring, talk with a developer, not a recruiter:
<http://jobsco.re/N0ADHv>

------
gtuhl
Atlanta, GA. Full time. Infrastructure Engineer.

Job Description

MailChimp is looking for engineers to join our team. This is a full time
position in Atlanta that will help build, support, and monitor the
infrastructure our company depends on. We handle tremendous volume and support
millions of users that love our products.

We are looking for people with independent troubleshooting skills, strong
experience with Linux, and a desire to monitor and automate everything.

Skills & Requirements

Linux experience, especially at higher server counts Scripting and coding
(bash, python, ruby) Familiarity with pieces of our primary stack (nginx,
apache, php, memcache, mysql) Experience building high volume systems is a big
plus Strong experience with mysql is a huge plus (sharding, replication, HA)

About MailChimp

MailChimp is a self-funded and profitable Atlanta-based company that is
growing fast. We offer competitive salaries, exceptional benefits and perks,
phone plan coverage, coffee, snacks, top tier equipment, and an environment
that empowers engineers to have a big impact. We work in small teams, there
are no project managers, no product managers, and engineers are trusted to
work autonomously and make good decisions.

Email resumes to: infrastructurejob@mailchimp.com

------
kabrummett
Houston, Full time, H1B - High Performance Software Engineer, great
compensation

Does making software faster get you excited? Do you relentlessly pursue
optimal memory alignment, eliminate unnecessary assembly instructions in the
critical path, and create data structures that favor cache coherency?

At Quantlab, low-latency is a correctness criterion. We own and operate one of
the fastest trading systems in the world. It’s so fast we can’t even say how
fast it is because our competitors might get jealous. That said we know it can
be faster, and that’s where you come in. You will be working on our ultra-low
latency high frequency trading applications. Queues? Where we’re going we
don’t need queues!

We’re looking for someone with the following attributes:

Passion for software engineering and self- improvement

Evangelist for one or more of TDD, BDD, DDD, continuous integration and
delivery, SOLID, Agile and best practices in general

A no excuse attitude towards quality

Strong understanding of hardware architecture from a performance perspective

2-10 years of professional experience in software development

Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or other science subject

Here are some words that are important at our company:

Test Driven Development (TDD), Domain Specific Language (DSL), Ruby, Python,
C++, C#, Factor, Continuous Delivery, Event Driven, Latency, Assembly, Cache
Coherency, Polyglot, Pairing, Git, Mercurial, Meta-languages, Meta-
programming, Software Developer, Software Architect, Innovate, Great
Compensation, Medical Benefits, Ping-Pong, Coffee, Massages, Free Lunch, Berry
Pop, Ice Cream.

~~~
kabrummett
Email kbrummett [at] quantlab dot com or visit our website, quantlab dot com
to apply

------
jonbischke
San Francisco (Mission), CA - Full-time - Entelo: <http://www.entelo.com/>

7 things about us:

#1 - We're building a company that Entelo with a mission of changing how
companies hire and think about talent acquisition.

#2 - It's a big data challenge and very interesting technically and while
we're still stealth, we have dozens of paying corporate customers.

#3 - The team is small so you'll play an integral role in building something
meaningful.

#4 - Our stack is a mix of Ruby, Scala, MySQL, Mongo, elasticsearch and a
bunch of other goodies. We're trying to open source as much as we can (e.g.,
<https://github.com/rglabs/teleport>, <https://github.com/gip/resque-
telework>).

#5 - If the notion of "spray and pray" recruiting makes you a little nauseous
and you want to do something about it, you should contact us. :)

#6 - We work out of a beautiful and well-lit loft in the Mission, close to
Coffee Bar, Blowfish, Atlas and a host of other cool coffee shops and
restaurants.

#7 - We're going big on this one.

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
adjohn
San Francisco, Tokyo, Barcelona - Full Time Developers
<http://midokura.com/careers>

At Midokura, we're virtualizing the network. We've spent the last two and a
half years building up this technology, and we're gearing up for a big release
later this year. We've got a very ambitious roadmap, with a lot of challenges
ahead.

We're looking for both core developers to work on our distributed networking
services, using mainly Java, Scala, and some low level C. We integrate our
networking solution into open source clouds such as OpenStack, so there is
also some open source python opportunities there.

We're also looking for front-end developers to work on our network management
GUI written in backbone JS.

Our roots come from Japan, but we're a global team with offices in Tokyo, San
Francisco, and Barcelona. You'll get chances to visit these awesome cities
around the world to work face to face with your team. We're funded by
strategic investors such as NTT, the worlds second largest telecommunications
company.

We're 20 people now in total, and hoping to grow our awesome team. Hit me up
if you're interested in this space adam at midokura.com

------
abreckle
San Francisco, CA, Full time. H1B okay.

Visual.ly is hiring entrepreneurial front and back-end hackers with experience
in the following: Python/Flask/MongoDB,
Javascript/jQuery/Backbone.js/Less/CSS3. Check out our launch video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVKfNeRbPQ>

More information here: <http://visual.ly/about/jobs>

------
mkbernier
Denver, CO & Boulder, CO

I'm a dirty recruiter, run away! ...or don't and see that we do things
differently <http://bit.ly/ChzDoodles> (goes to reddit)

We've got a bunch of jobs and relocation assistance can be made available for
the right people!

LAMP: <http://bit.ly/KPINix> .Net/Rails: [http://technicalintegrity.com/is-it-
possible-that-net-and-ra...](http://technicalintegrity.com/is-it-possible-
that-net-and-rails-developer-exists/) Java:
[http://technicalintegrity.com/bobsledding-bonanza-boulder-
br...](http://technicalintegrity.com/bobsledding-bonanza-boulder-brave-
builders-java-badassery/) iOS/Android: [http://technicalintegrity.com/build-
play-3d-mobile-games-roc...](http://technicalintegrity.com/build-
play-3d-mobile-games-rocky-mountains/)

You can see all of our jobs: <http://technicalintegrity.com/job-listings/>

We're also offering $1000 for a referral to someone we can hire to one of our
jobs. See the cheese doodles link above.

~~~
bartonfink
Hey, mkbernier -

Do you guys do any placements for contracts or other freelance work? I work at
Mapquest right now, and while I'm not in the market for a new full time gig
just yet, I'm always looking for freelance work to help out the balance
between dad's-fun-fund and baby's-diaper-fund in the bartonfink family budget.
My e-mail address is in my profile if you'd like to chat - I'd appreciate a
note!

~~~
mkbernier
bartonfink - We currently only work with companies hiring for full time
positions. But, we do have a way to help you make some extra cash, if you know
someone else who is looking for a job and we can place them.

------
glou
Quirky.com - Full Time - NYC

Quirky is a social product development company where people from all around
the world submit invention ideas to our website. With the help of our
passionate community, we select the best ideas each week to develop together
and try to bring them to market. If an idea actually makes it, then everyone
who helped along the way gets a piece of the pie. You can find our products at
retailers such as Target and Bed Bath & Beyond.

Quirky is a rails shop, and we work with lots of fun technologies like AWS,
mongo, iOS and heroku to name a few. We're a small team that works on lots of
big, fun and interesting problems. We just moved into a brand new, fully
custom office space in Chelsea (might be the coolest office you'll find in
NYC). Oh and we also had a reality show on the Sundance Channel last year.

We're looking to hire rockstar rails, front end and back end developers. More
details here: <http://quirky.theresumator.com/apply/>

If interested, shoot me an email greg at quirky dot com. Relocation is
available for well qualified candidates (I moved from SF to NYC to work here!)

------
davidblondeau
Burligame, CA - Collaborative Drug Discovery (CDD)
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com>)

CDD is growing and financially stable. Our software helps scientists manage,
analyze and collaborate around their drug discovery data (chemistry and
biology). We are are in a great position to support the evolution towards more
collaboration, specialization and distribution in a market that has been
historically closed and secretive. The model has been successful with academic
labs, small biotech startups and very large collaborations (like the Gates
foundation TB initiative or MM4TB in Europe). We are now gaining some traction
with government agencies and the big pharmaceuticals.

We are hiring two full-stack software developers
(<https://www.collaborativedrug.com/pages/employment>). As one of the core
developers, you need to be comfortable working or interested in building
expertise at every level of the stack. Experience or interest in system
administration and operations is nice to have though not required. We have
many projects involving web development, data visualization, data processing,
scaling, security, privacy and other software challenges to make our
scientific application collaborative, engaging and rewarding.

It is perfectly OK if you do not have experience with any of the languages or
technologies we currently use (Rails/Ruby/JS/MySQL/Solr...) as long as you can
learn those quickly. CDD is a great place if you want to have a lot of impact
and like to take on projects and responsibilities. We offer market salary and
meaningful equity.

If you are interested, contact work@collaborativedrug.com, you will get an
answer from one of the developers.

~~~
kristjan
If it's not too late for you to edit, "Burlingame"

~~~
davidblondeau
Good catch but I saw your comment too late.

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. INTERNs welcome.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for software engineers. We're building a
product that makes it easy for people to create sites with content that is
easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our vision is to bring
the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company around that. (More
about the product and company: [http://gigaom.com/europe/meet-silk-the-
semantic-web-for-the-...](http://gigaom.com/europe/meet-silk-the-semantic-web-
for-the-rest-of-us/) and
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2012/may/10/silk-
sit...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2012/may/10/silk-site-data-
visualisation-interactive))

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The team is still small (~9 people), so you'll be able to make a large impact.
We are well-funded by top-tier VCs and located in the city center of
Amsterdam. Contact us at jobs@silkapp.com.

------
bendilts
Lucidchart - Salt Lake City, UT

Lucidchart is a rapidly growing tech startup looking for great backend
software engineers to join us at our headquarters in Utah. At Lucidchart, we
build killer graphical web applications requiring highly available, secure and
scalable backend services. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
years of experience.

You may have seen Lucidchart demoed during the second Google I/O 2012 keynote:
<http://t.co/sd6GgZvy>

We're hiring BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. Lucidchart runs with various
decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, PHP, MongoDB and MySQL.
At Lucidchart, your responsibilities would include enhancing existing
services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party applications and
ensuring services are highly reliable and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications * Scala or
Java * PHP * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

We're also hiring FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEERS. We build killer graphical web
applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Have built large products / applications *
Javascript * Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation *
jQuery * node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS * Facebook
APIs

------
capkutay
WebAction (<http://www.webaction.com>) - Full Time or Intern in Palo Alto, CA
(Downtown Palo Alto)

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between big data and
transaction data. We have our initial funding and we are now building out our
core engineering team. Our seasoned founding team has multiple successful
exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software that you
use today.

We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo Alto. You
can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the train station
in about 15. Skills you should have or at least be interested in learning:
Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable
architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro
/ Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL /
BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel /
Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If you are interested in joining, email us at jobs@webaction.com

------
aawecler
New York, NY

Yodle

Yodle's engineering team (there's 40 of us now) is looking for a Lead Engineer
for Dev and Test tools development.

Yodle helps local businesses across the US and Canada acquire new customers
through digital marketing. We currently work with 30,000+ customers. We are
HQ'd in NYC.

Below is some additional info on the role and you can learn more/apply here :
<http://www.yodlecareers.com/jobs/new-york/lead-engineer/>

At Yodle a Lead Engineer is clear technical leader in the organization.
Someone who solves the hardest problems. Delivers on the most critical
projects. Sees through complexity and simplifies it. Always a step ahead of
everyone else. Widely respected for both quantity and quality of work. Has
great intuition for design and architecture. Pragmatic. Defines and spreads
best practices. Makes everyone else better. Is right most of the time, but
humble enough to collaborate with others and be truly open to their ideas.
Contributes to technical vision and direction of Yodle.

We have a large and growing code base that’s undergoing a transition to a
service architecture. We have multiple feature teams working on high business
impact projects, often modifying the same components. Our engineering team is
growing. We code predominantly in Java, JavaScript and Python for internal
tools and prototypes. We use technologies such as Spring, jQuery, Thrift,
Zookeeper, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Mercurial, Fabric, Graphite/Carbon. Your
challenge is to help keep us moving quickly in the short and long term, by
helping set Yodle’s technology and architectural direction, contributing
software design expertise, spreading good engineering practices, and leading
projects most critical to the business.

------
drl2118
4-week contract to hire position at growing publishing startup

 _Who we are: Writer's Bloq, Inc. (www.writersbloq.com) is a startup focused
on helping great writers get discovered. We want to help talented writers
increase their exposure and earn opportunities for publication. We believe too
many great writers are being overlooked.

_ What we are seeking: We're looking for someone to help our CTO grow our
platform and begin developing our app. \- 2-3 years of web development
experience in PHP \- Proven experience developing iOS applications (please
provide examples) \- Ability to come into our NYC office 5 times/week \- Full
LAMP stack experience or interest: front-end, back-end, database, server

 _What we are giving: \- 7K-8K/month, flexible \- Will teach you how to write!
\- Will share our clever wit and humor on a daily basis

_ When we are doing it: \- Looking to do phone interviews on Monday-Thursday
(7/9-7/12) \- In person interviews on Monday-Wednesday (7/16-7/19) \- Starting
development by 8/1

*How to apply: \- E-mail team@writersbloq.com with subject line: "DEVELOPER" and include your web presence: LinkedIn, Github, Twitter, Blog

------
cindyyim
Hilversum, The Netherlands. Full time, H1B.

We are recruiting a Senior PHP Developer at Spil Games! We write software in
the morning and see the world use it the same evening. We do portals payment
solutions backend logic algorithms performance engineering scalability
databases widgets and front-end. The Agile manifesto is our mantra. We use
object oriented PHP scalable and powerful Erlang flexible and logical Python
slick JavaScript modularized CSS and innovative HTML5. We construct our own
tools; from an automated testing framework in Ruby to a sophisticated
deployment system in PHP. For APPLYING and the full job description of the job
role:
[http://www.spilgames.com/careers/CandidatesPortalNoLogin/Vac...](http://www.spilgames.com/careers/CandidatesPortalNoLogin/Vacancy.cfm?PortalID=3773&VacatureID=144952&BedrijfID=0)

Who are we? Spil Games’ mission is to unite the world in play through a
localized global network of online social-gaming platforms tailored to girls,
teens and families. These platforms, which include GirlsgoGames (for girls
between 8-12) are localized in 15 languages, and entertain more than 180
million monthly active users from around the world each month. These platforms
host popular casual and social games which encourage players to connect and
challenge themselves and each other while sharing their creativity.
Additionally, Spil Games is present on mobile devices through browser-based
and native application versions of the company’s targeted social-gaming
platforms.

Of course this is not the only vacancy we have! Please take a look at all of
our current openings: <http://www.spilgames.com/careers/job-openings/>

Question? -> cindy.yim@spilgames.com. Looking forward to receiving your
application!

------
noahjsmith
New York, NY - Full-stack and front-end devs

We are currently in private beta and are looking to grow our team, including
full-stack and front-end software engineers. There will be phenomenal
opportunities for the right candidates to shape this business and their role
within it. We are based at General Assembly in NYC's Flatiron District.

WHO WE ARE

Dwelleo is a communication platform for where you live. Our mission is to make
it easy to connect with everyone related to your home and neighborhood.
Dwelleo gives each address its own landing page where residents can access
building and neighborhood discussion boards; tools to communicate directly
with neighbors, groups and building management; and Q&A and review forums.

We are at the early stages of building a web application with terrific
business potential as well as broad utility and appeal. If we get it right,
even your grandmother will use and love Dwelleo.

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR

We are looking for software engineers with strong experience (or else a
passion to get involved in) building consumer-facing web products and an
appetite for building something from the ground floor. This includes both
UX/front-end developers and full-stack developers.

Our current product is built using Java, Spring and Hibernate on the back-end.
Knowledge of these is certainly a plus but not essential for someone who's
eager to learn.

As far as practical arrangements, we are young and scrappy and ready to do
what it takes to get the right team focused on building the right product.
Ideally, we want people fulltime in NYC. But we are open to considering part-
time and remote arrangements initially. Regardless, we will make sure our team
is fairly compensated.

Please respond to: noah [at] dwelleo.com

------
myenergy
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: Data & Rails Engineers, Frontend Devs, and
Designers - <http://www.myenergy.com>

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers to bring it to life. Working atop datasets
never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, was recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet. We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* Rails Engineers to take ownership in dreaming up and building out new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Frontend Devs to craft and implement amazing and dynamic experiences in our user-facing platform => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/frontend_developer>

* Data Engineers & Scientists to embark upon ambitious projects leveraging machine learning and AI => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/data_engineer>

* and UI Designers (in Boston, or Irvine, CA) to make the whole of the user experience astounding => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/ui_designer>

We're HQ'ed in a conveniently located, sunny two-story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot co

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or Resident

Paperless Post

Mobile Web Developer

We are seeking an exceptional Mobile Web Developer to join our new mobile
team. In this role you will work closely with our Product and Mobile team to
help us shape, design, and build the mobile Paperless Post experience for our
mobile customers across a variety of mobile devices, and browsers. This role
is a great fit for an experienced web developer who is looking to move into
the mobile space. You will tackle design and software architecture challenges
as you make the rich Paperless Post web experience live on mobile browsers.
The ideal candidate is an excellent programmer, user-focused, and passionate
about the mobile opportunities for Paperless Post.

Responsibilities: Develop our mobile web application throughout the product
lifecycle: code architecture, feature implementation, integration, and code
verification Solve complex technical problems under system constraints such as
performance, form factors, and data service availability Lead and participate
in code reviews Collaborate with the product, design, QA, and support teams to
understand product requirements prior to implementation Ensure continuous high
product quality through code testing, bug fixing, and feature changes based on
consumers feedback

Requirements: 2 years of experience developing for web/mobile web platforms in
JavaScript, HTML, CSS (Ruby, Ruby on Rails a plus) B.S. / B.A. in Computer
Science or equivalent experience Creative with excellent problem solving and
analytical skills Passion for product quality and attention to details Must be
a team player and effective collaborator with excellent communication skills
Experience coding for multiple mobile platforms (Android, BlackBerry, Windows)
is a plus

To Apply: Send your resume to brian@paperlesspost.com

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in PALO ALTO, CA

ClassDojo is used by thousands of teachers to manage students’ behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup funded by some of the biggest names in the
valley, and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all time.
PG has invested in us, but we didn't do YC.

We've built a product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement
with millions of kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully
with you on board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
      --------------------------  
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com.

You can read about the work and environment here:
<http://www.classdojo.com/jobs>

We are looking for:

    
    
      Lead Software Engineer
    
      Lead Front-end Developer  
    
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
unwiredben
SF/Sunnyvale,CA: Enyo JS Framework Engineer at HP/Palm

I'm the tech lead on the Enyo framework team (<http://www.enyojs.com>). We're
just about to push our 2.0 version out of beta, and we need to staff up to
deal with a lot of new work.

Enyo came out of work on the mobile tablet UI of the HP TouchPad, but has been
rewritten to be a cross-platform mobile & desktop front-end framework,
providing a OOP model for building app components and hooking them all
together, all released under the Apache 2.0 license.

We're working on our Ares web-based editor for Enyo development, as well as
expanding Enyo to better work with popular MVC frameworks and building our the
UI widget set to include data-bound controls and better data visualization.

You'd get a chance to build the tools and code that will power lots of
applications, both internally at HP and with lots of independent devs who came
up through the webOS world and now are moving to support all the devices out
there.

Check us out at <http://enyojs.com/#jobs>.

------
LocalPCGuy
Ann Arbor, MI

Enlighten is an independent digital marketing agency delivering fully
integrated services that drive business value and consumer engagement.

A number of technical positions open, see
<http://www.enlighten.com/about/careers/>

VP, Technology & Software Innovation

<http://www.enlighten.com/about/careers/vp-tech>

We are currently seeking a progressive, creative and strategic technology
leader to spearhead software innovation and to manage, mentor and grow an
engineering and quality assurance practice with 20+ individuals working across
an eclectic range of technologies and platforms. Our team works on projects
ranging from developing dynamic websites to mobile applications to enterprise
solutions utilizing industry standards. We are mindful of emerging
technologies and platforms including but not limited to HTML5, CSS3 and jQuery
on the client-side, and .NET, Java and PHP on the server-side. Projects
typically utilize a number of technologies including Content Management
System, Portal Framework and Mobile / Tablet devices.

Senior Web Engineer (C#/.Net experience desired, this is a contract-to-hire
opportunity)

<http://www.enlighten.com/about/careers/sr-web-engineer>

Enlighten is looking for an exceptional, self directed software engineer with
8-10 years of web development experience. You will work alongside an elite
team of engineers who are passionate about solving complex interactive
challenges on the web.

If you'd like to join our team, please e-mail your cover letter and resume to
jobs at enlighten.com.

------
sarhus
London - UK

Disclaimer: I'm a developer myself, I made this list out of necessity while
looking for a job in London last month.

Last "Who is Hiring June 2012" didn't have any jobs in London!

<http://roundabout.io>

The list is far from comprehensive, but if you're a developer in London you
should definitely have a look at it, there are more than 30 startups listed,
and not all of them post in this thread.

~~~
estel
Now sure where you were looking, but there were several UK/London based jobs
posted in last month's thread.

~~~
sarhus
That's 'June 2012':

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4053076>

and I don't see any London startups on the list.

~~~
algolicious
Click on the "More" link at the bottom.

------
daveambrose
Mountain View, CA + New York, NY - FT + Internships, Product for Mobile +
Social @ Travelzoo

Help 25 million subscribers push boundaries on local commerce, deal publishing
and media via mobile and new social tools. We're looking for smart, forward-
looking entrepreneurs who have a passion for local, traveling and scratching
their own itch.

We're a small team (group of folks who previously built/sold companies) where
everyone gets their hands dirty in guiding product, solving big problems at
scale and makes an impact each quarter for our shareholders (Travelzoo is
public on the NASDAQ).

What we offer: _Top salary; Great perks, like the Travelzoo Experience (eat
your own dogfood on any of our deals published throughout the world!);
Medical, Dental, Vision; Excellent career advancement opportunities_

Previous experience in mobile product management or social API development is
a big plus.

If you're interested, drop me a line (dambrose at travelzoo dot com) with
subject [HN July 2012] or apply on our Careers page:
<http://www.travelzoo.com/jobs/>

------
manobal
San Francisco (Downtown), CA - Full Stack Generalist - Full Time, Duetto
Research (<http://duettoresearch.com>)

Duetto Research is bringing world class cloud 'Big Data' technology to the
enterprise side of the travel business - a massive industry, ripe for
innovation, representing almost 10% of global GDP.

We are a small, 5-person team based out of San Francisco. We are very early in
to the product development. Your contribution will have a huge impact on the
company’s direction and success. We recently raised $2.1 million in Series
Seed funding (<http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/19/duetto-seed-round/>).

We use Java server technologies, Big Data and NoSql analytical methods
including MongoDB, AWS + Github, modern Javascript-driven web applications
(jquery, backbone, underscore, REST).

We are looking for a technical generalist who is excited to work on a very
diverse set of projects and challenges.

If interested send an email with your resume at info at duettoresearch dot
com.

------
mm686
72Lux - San Francisco, CA, Full time

We’re building an ecommerce platform for digital magazines, blogs and web
content publishers. Our hosted platform is targeted at making the web more
shoppable. We make it possible for magazines and blogs to feature and sell
products from our massive catalog, without linking the users away from the
publisher's site.

We're 6 people and are angel funded.

We're looking for full-stack web engineer. We work on all levels of code from
database interaction and core business logic up through html/css/javascript.
We practice agile development, use and contribute to open source projects and
encourage engineers to architect, implement and deploy your projects from end
to end. If you have experience building a high-volume, low-latency,
distributed transactional platform, then we're looking for you.

Our stack is a mix of: PHP, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Javascript.

If you're interested email mike at 72lux dot com or apply here
[http://72lux.theresumator.com/apply/tuAVX2/Software-
Engineer...](http://72lux.theresumator.com/apply/tuAVX2/Software-
Engineer.html)

------
dubisaweapon
Two Sigma (SoHo, NYC) - Full Time, Intern, H1B

At our core, we're a technology company applying our talents to the domain of
finance. We've created a system that combines artificial intelligence and keen
human insight—a system that's constantly improving and advancing.

We're looking for a diverse set of technologists to join our team. Our
challenges require mastery of areas such as kernel level development, machine
learning, and distributed systems. Our team includes a Unix Lifetime
Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM Programming competition finalists,
and International Mathematics Olympiad medalists. We are proud of our
individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!
dave.hahn@twosigma.com

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or Resident

iOS Applications Developer

We are seeking an exceptional iOS applications developer to join our new
mobile team. In this role you will work closely with our Product and Mobile
team to help us shape, design, and build the mobile Paperless Post experience
for our iOS customers. The ideal candidate is an excellent programmer, user-
focused, and passionate about the mobile space and the mobile opportunities
for Paperless Post.

Requirements: 2 years of experience developing in Objective-C with the iOS SDK
and/or for desktop Mac apps Excellent understanding of optimization and
performance issues across iOS software layers Experience coding for multiple
mobile platforms (Android, BlackBerry, Windows) is a plus Experience
submitting and releasing iOS applications to the Apple App Store is a plus
Creative with excellent problem solving and analytical skills Passion for
product quality and attention to details Must be a team player and effective
collaborator with excellent communication skills

To Apply: Send your resume to brian@paperlesspost.com

------
arksri
Arktan - Full Time - Front-End Engineer - LOCAL/REMOTE - Menlo Park, CA

Arktan is looking for great front-end developers. We work in small and agile
teams, and collaborate with product designers to implement features rapidly.
We are looking for people with experience working on Javascript and a passion
for detail.

There are not a lot of boundaries here, so expect to make a big impact. The
code we check in today is running in production the same week -- sometimes
that day. So we need people that will take pride in the quality of their code.

\- Undertake HTML, CSS and JavaScript development to create new web
functionality that will be used by millions of users. \- Ensure compatibility
of the front-end applications across platforms and browsers \- Build
innovative user experiences with the latest real-time web technologies \- Work
closely with customers on support, feature requests, solutions and deploying
software \- Troubleshoot production issues when necessary

Apply here: <http://www.arktan.com/about/careers>

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (INTERN, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - <http://www.mindsnacks.com/>

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

* Backend engineer: So much data, so little time! If you can extract signal from the noise, and want to improve the way people learn through our products, we want to hear from you! Experience with scaling multiplayer games or web services is a huge plus.

* Mobile engineer: You build pocket-sized awesomeness on iOS and/or Android. We make games that teach people stuff. The perfect combination! We have plenty of fun and challenge projects for both mobile app and game developers.

* UI designer: We believe that great design is essential to build products people love. If you live to make jaw-dropping UI experiences (web and/or mobile), this is the place to be!

Email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com More details:
<http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers/>

------
ecopoesis
Charlestown, MA - Fulltime - Tingo

Tingo (<http://www.tingo.com>) is looking for brilliant, passionate engineers
to build the next-generation online travel agency—easy and fun to use, with
innovative features to save customers money.

Our development process is agile but not dogmatic. We have daily standups,
test everything and deploy code each day. We abhor unnecessary process and
impediments. Tingo developers take pride in closing bugs, implementing
features quickly and solving hard problems.

Our offices at Smarter Travel Media in Charlestown, MA are just a block from
the Sullivan Square T stop. We have catered lunch on Thursdays and subsidized
take-out from local restaurants Monday through Wednesday. During most of the
year, we have company-wide Happy Hours on Friday afternoons.

We use the best tools money can buy including top of the line Mac or Linux
computers, 27+ inch displays and IntelliJ IDEA.

Come work at Tingo and disrupt the travel industry.

<http://www.tingo.com/jobs>

------
capkutay
WebAction - Full Time or Intern in Palo Alto, CA (Downtown Palo Alto)

WebAction is a start-up looking to fill the gap between big data and
transaction data. We have our initial funding and we are now building out our
core engineering team. Our seasoned founding team has multiple successful
exits; including some of the key enterprise infrastructure software that you
use today.

We are located in a newly-renovated office in famous downtown Palo Alto. You
can walk to the Apple store in 7 minutes, Starbucks in 8 and the train station
in about 15.

Skills you should have or at least be interested in learning:

Large-scale distributed systems, Highly available, highly scalable
architectures, Hadoop (MapReduce / Pig / Zookeeper), Data Serialization (Avro
/ Thrift / Protocol Buffers), Bytecode generation and injection, NoSQL /
BigData (MongoDB / Cassandra / HBase), Real-time messaging (0MQ / Kestrel /
Kafka or similar), Real-time event processing, Continuous Queries

If you are interested in joining, email us at jobs@webaction.com

------
briandear
NYC, H1B, US Citizen or resident

Paperless Post

Quality Assurance Engineer

We are seeking a Quality Assurance Engineer to serve as a liaison between our
Product and Engineering teams. In this role you will live between our two top
priorities: product-enhancing features and flawless functionality, ensuring
that Paperless Post is constantly growing and adding new features without
sacrificing quality. We provide a consumer-friendly product that over ten
million people interact with, and the successful candidate will be involved in
a mix of quality assurance, feature management, and advocacy for our users.

Responsibilities Fully understand project specs, and create and manage tickets
for development team Vet the readiness of features for production via feature
testing and regression-testing other areas of the site With Product Managers,
discuss bugs and other issues and their effect on specs and deployment goals
Work closely with the Production Manager toward the goal of optimal production
performance by: _Ensuring technical quality of projects and features before
and after deployment_ Incorporating solutions for user-facing bugs and
usability issues into the feature development process Push forward the
development of new features, advocate for the fixing of user-facing bugs and
usability issues, and ensure the general stability of the products we release

Qualifications Passion for delivering an extremely high quality product
Passion for delivering an extremely high quality product Superb communication
and organizational skills Understanding and strong interest in web
technologies Ability to listen carefully and execute within changing
priorities Knowledge of software development methodologies and tools Track
record of proactive project management a plus

To Apply: To apply for this position please send a resume to
brian@paperlesspost.com with a brief cover letter included in the body of the
email.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle - San Francisco

Kaggle is a platform for data science competitions, that is changing the way
data science is done. We've already solved problems for NASA, Wikipedia, Ford
and Allstate (see some of the problems we've solved here:
<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/3296837.htm>).

Kaggle is hiring outstanding developers to join its core team. As a Kaggle
developer, you'll be building the platform that helps solve many of the most
valuable problems in data science. You'll guide the development of tools that
automate the process of setting up a competition, verifying winning models,
and integrating those models into our customers' operations. The tools you
will develop go the heart of Kaggle's mission and technology offering.

More information at
<http://kaggle.theresumator.com/apply/3s1xdU/Developer.html>

------
benshyong
New York, NY. Full time. H1B Okay. Meddik - Rails developers

We're a venture-backed, three-month old startup in New York City that aims to
revolutionize the way people discover health information online. Meddik
empowers users by providing a health-specific platform where users can ask
questions, share content, and learn from the collective experience and insight
of people who’ve been there.

We’re looking for someone to craft an experience that users will love and
break the tradition of health sites being clunky and impossible to use. As one
of the first few hires, you will play an important role in helping define
company culture and giving feedback in building out the team.

We're looking for:

Back-end engineer

\- Test-driven development, Ruby on Rails

\- Experience with databases and data architecture is a plus

\- Experience or willingness to learn NLP and machine learning is a plus

Front-end engineer

\- Responsive design

\- Javascript, CSS

\- Experience with creating original artwork is a plus

To apply, please send a resume, descriptions of your past favorite projects,
and a short email about yourself to jobs@meddik.com

------
jdguyot
Paris, France

Captain Train - <http://capitainetrain.com>

We are disrupting the european market of train tickets for more than 150
millions of passengers with three principles: simplicity, speed and customer
service. Captain Train is the simplest and fastest way to buy train tickets in
France, Germany and soon everywhere in Europe.

We are looking for:

* iOS Developer: <http://capitainetrain.com/jobs#ios>

* Android Developer: <http://capitainetrain.com/jobs#android>

* RoR/JS Developers: <http://capitainetrain.com/jobs#frontend> (we have one of the world's biggest Ember.js app and we contribute a lot to this framework)

* Search & Book Engine Developer: <http://capitainetrain.com/jobs#engine>

jobs@capitainetrain.com

------
XEKEP
Sunnyvale, CA. ☀ INTERN. Automatiks, Inc.

Today the lights are still off for one fifth of World population. Join us for
the Summer to help us turn them on.

Ok, you’ve made programming a part of your life and love your decision.

* You have a project coded by you from start to finish and it was not your school assignment.

* You developed for web before and liked it.

* You are passionate about intuitive UI, data visualization and want to dive deeper.

* You are a quick starter - and by that we mean hours, not days.

✰ You feel comfortable with hardware. Not a requirement, but a huge advantage.

Please tell us about yourself. Use ascii text only and make sure you addressed
the items above. List programming languages you’re fluent in. What’s your
favorite? Why?

We offer a fast-paced startup environment, a company of fun, passionate and
sharp pros, and, possibly, a place to stay for the rest of Summer in the SF
Bay Area. We will compensate you competitively.

<http://www.automatiks.net/jobs/>

------
jonkelly
Denver, CO metro (Englewood)

This or That Media is looking for a software engineer with experience in Java,
Hibernate, and Spring.

We are a small team that gets a lot done. We offer health insurance,
competitive salary, stock options and private offices. We lack pointless
meetings, overhead and cubes.

If you are interested, please send your resume to Matt, tech at thisorthat.com

------
dprevite
Chicago, IL. Full time.

Lightswitch is looking for an experienced web developer to join our team to
help us build our core technology, new website, public API’s, etc. We are
ambitiously building a company to solve a tough problem – making custom video
production easy and affordable for every small business in America. We are a
startup with real revenue and the same committed investors that built Groupon
– this is a great opportunity for you to make a huge impact at an early stage
company. We have an energetic and highly motivated team and are looking for
more of the same.

This job is located in Chicago, IL. If you’re interested, send a resume along
with a link to your Github profile to technology@lightswitch.com.

Your responsibilities

Be creative in solving technology problems and disciplined in testing and
implementing solutions Support web app and back-end in production

What we’re looking for:

* A minimum of 5 years experience in web application development with PHP

* A minimum of 5 years experience with HTML, CSS, and JavaScript

* MVC framework experience

* Expertise with jQuery and Backbone

* Fluent with SQL

* Unit testing

* Comfortable with the command line

* Experience working with and building RESTful API’s

* Attention to detail

* Someone who is always learning new technologies and how to improve the ones they already use.

* Sense of humor, plays well with others

Even better if you have:

* Video experience

* Active interest in and regular contribution to the development community

* Experience managing Linux, Apache, and other server side services

* Experience with LESS CSS

* Mobile development experience

------
brookevd
San Francisco, CA (Union Square) Fulltime. H1Bs are gone for 2012...but if
you're good we'll work to figure out something.

Justin.tv's TwitchTV is the largest video game broadcasting site in the world
and growing FAST. We are adding over a million users a month, and are looking
for talented engineers looking to tackle challenging technical problems at
SCALE.

Not only have we been growing exponentially (6 million unique visitors in June
2011 to 19 million in June 2012) our engagement has been growing even faster.
Each unique visitor now spends over 75 minutes on average on TwitchTV.

You can check out our jobs at twitch.tv/jobs which will give you an idea of
the problems we're tackling, but in the end we are just looking for great
engineers who we think will increase the quality of our technical discussions
and work well with us.

Feel free to email me directly if you'd like to set up a time to chat and
learn more. brooke@twitch.tv

------
bentaber
Boulder, CO - Full Time - <http://markitondemand.com/>

Markit On Demand

Markit On Demand is a design driven technology company based in Boulder,
Colorado. We’re part of Markit, a global financial information company that’s
headquartered in London. Here in Boulder, where the sun shines 300 days a
year, we have a team of 400+ professionals dedicated to the presentation of
financial content and data for our clients in the Financial Services, Media
and Healthcare industries. On any given day, you might work with a colleague
in New York, a retail brokerage in the US, a newspaper in Germany, a bank in
Africa, or throw ideas around with an economist in our London office. And
that’s before you meet up with co-workers for a foothills hike or a brewery
happy hour tour. We're looking for developers and engineers up and down the
stack at all levels.

------
BraintreeR
Menlo Park, CA & Chicago, IL

Braintree - FULL TIME Developers

Braintree helps businesses process credit card payments by providing a
merchant account, payment gateway, recurring billing and credit card storage.
We're unlike others in the industry; we think and do things differently.

Our team is talented, our practices are collaborative (pairing, agile), we
work on challenging problems (high availability, quality of service, scaling,
security), and our devs have 10% time to work on whatever they want.
Developers use and love our product. Although we mostly work with Ruby, we
also work with Python, Node.js, PHP, Java, .NET, Perl, and Objective-C

More about our people, practices, and software:
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/devblog>

Apply at <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
wayne530
Revinate - San Francisco (Presidio), CA - Full Time - H1B/Resident/Citizen

We've built a social media monitoring platform for the hospitality industry
that not only aggregates data from a multitude of sources but makes the data
easy to consume and actionable. We're a small company (< 30) with a fantastic
culture of camaraderie and work/life balance, and we provide an ideal
environment for everyone to work efficiently, contribute to the product
roadmap and company goals, and most of all to grow. We offer very competitive
salaries & benefits, and have many great perks as well.

\- Senior Operations Engineer \- QA Engineer (black box) \- Software Engineers
(php/js) \- Product Manager \- User Interface Designer

For more information or if you're interested, please see
<http://www.revinate.com/jobs> or feel free to contact me via email
wayne@revinate.com.

------
twp
Lausanne (Switzerland) or Chambéry (France). Full time.

Open source Javascript geospatial / web mapping developer. We do open source
web mapping, contributing to projects like OpenLayers.

[http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/419-developpeur-
javascr...](http://www.camptocamp.com/en/careers/419-developpeur-javascript)

------
lpolovets
* We love Clojure programmers! *

Factual is hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Palo Alto, Los
Angeles, and Shanghai. Remote work is possible for exceptional candidates who
are US citizens and living in the US ('exceptional' meaning you are a great
engineer and have lots of machine learning/data extraction/NLP/etc. experience
that is relevant to what we do).

Factual's vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider that enables
developers, startups, and big companies to focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition. We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an
incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which
was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from
Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp,
Foursquare, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure, machine learning, NLP,
algorithm design, or Hadoop. Our LA office is our headquarters and our Palo
Alto office recently opened so new hires would have a huge impact on the
culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

~~~
jcruz
2 more LA positions:

Los Angeles Sysadmin:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oXS1Vfwv&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oXS1Vfwv&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Application Support Developer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oWDyWfwN&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oWDyWfwN&s=Hackernews)

------
chauzer
New York, NY - Betterment (<http://www.betterment.com>)

FULLTIME or INTERN

We're a VC funded tech startup simplifying investing and making it accessible
to everyone. We're located in SoHo in NYC and launched at TechCrunch Disrupt
in May 2010 and won for "NYC's Biggest Disruptor". You can also learn more
about us by scanning through our press coverage:
<https://www.betterment.com/reviews/>

Main positions we're looking to fill are:

Software Engineers (Java/full stack/generalists): * Java, Spring, Hibernate,
MySQL Frontend Engineers: * Javascript, JQuery, Flex, HTML5, Backbone Mobile
Engineers: * Android, iOS

Email edwin[at]betterment.com or see <https://www.betterment.com/about/jobs/>
for more info

------
igurari
San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time Engineers and Lawyers

Amicus Labs - <http://www.amicuslabs.com>

We are mapping the legal genome. Using data mining, semantic analysis, machine
learning and human computer interface technologies, we are extracting deep
meaning from legal documents and creating the most powerful litigation tools
in the world.

We are seeking both engineers with a strong interest in the law and lawyers
with a background in programming.

Requirements for engineers: 3+ years of experience developing in Python,
Django, and JavaScript (Java a plus). B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or
equivalent experience. Strong interest in U.S. law.

Requirements for lawyers: 2+ years in civil litigation. J.D. from a top 10 law
school. B.S. / B.A. in Computer Science or equivalent experience.

Contact me if you are interested: itai@amicuslabs.com

------
timanglade
Apigee (Palo Alto, REMOTE, H1B) — Java Developers, Mobile Developers and
Account Development Representatives

Apigee is the API company. We are helping thousands of developers build API-
driven applications every day. Our technology powers the APIs of Netflix,
X.com, GameSpy, ConstantContact, and hundreds of others. We are actively
hiring for <http://usergrid.com/>, our Mobile Backend-as-a-Service. Our stack
is fully open-source (<https://github.com/apigee/usergrid-stack>) and our
hosted service is about to enter Public Beta. We are built on top of Jersey,
Jackson and Cassandra (we gutted a lot of the latter and built our own
indexing system, query system, storage format and multi-tenancy strategy on
top of it).

We are looking for Java Developers to join our Core team and help us overcome
the next generation technical challenges, from Websockets to multi-DC, log
routing and beyond! Not much is required except familiarity with at least one
NOSQL database, a good understanding of the Spring framework, and solid
experience in having fun.

We are also looking for Mobile developers proficient in at least one of iOS,
Android & JavaScript+HTML5, who want to become an expert at all three, and
help make it easier to write mobile apps without a backend team.

Finally, we are in need of extremely self-motivated individuals to join our
team as Account Development Representatives. The Account Development
Representative’s primary function is to put Apigee’s sales team in touch with
the right people at the right companies. Your role would include: sales
territory creation, basic company and prospect research, outbound calling, and
introductory appointment setting.

We offered catered lunches, full health/dental/life/401k, above-market
salaries, options, unlimited vacation and flexible hours.

Want to apply? Have some questions? Want to join but don’t match either
position? Then get in touch; I joined them this year and I’m loving it ➝
tim@apigee.com

------
eliekh
San Francisco, CA. Full Time. <http://www.woopra.com/>

Woopra is a leading live web analytics and customer engagement service. We
have big plans and are looking to grow our team to keep up with our success.
We’re building our company with smart, motivated innovators who are excited
about the idea of being part of a San Francisco-based, rapidly growing
startup.

We're based in SF, South of Market facing the Caltrain. We've been growing
very fast and looking to grow our team as well with talented people.

We're looking for a Front-End developer lead who has at least a few years of
Javascript experience. You'd be leading the front-end UI development.

Show us what you've got and tell us what you're looking for.

elie@woopra.com or <http://www.woopra.com/careers/>

------
ajohansson
London, UK, Full time

A rare opportunity for a Linux/C++/SQL developer to work at the leading edge
of live video analytics and big data management!

Crowd Vision is an exciting early-stage London-based technology company with
ambitious near-term growth plans. The company has a unique software product
that automatically analyses crowded scenes from video feeds in real-time to
provide actionable intelligence to a wide range of customers.The company is
now investing in further developing and optimising the product. R&D plans are
in place and include optimisation of architecture, algorithms and user
interfaces. In addition a new remote web-based service variant of the product
("Cloud Vision") is being designed, developed, tested and productised.

The company’s new Tech Hub, now being formed, will be led by the CTO (and the
original developer of the software) and include a Hub Project Leader, a
Software Developer, and other Technical Support staff focused on product
management and technical support to sales and customers. The Tech Hub will be
located in central London in a pleasant creative environment intended for tech
businesses. There will also be the opportunity for some home/mobile working
amongst the team. The Software Developer will be a key member of the Tech Hub
and involved in several different projects that require coding skills and
experience.

The job will be fulltime and based in London. There may be a need/opportunity
to travel on a limited basis. The chosen candidate can start immediately if
available.

The ideal candidate will have: • Excellent coding skills in C++ and SQL •
Solid experience of working in a Linux environment • Experience of and/or keen
interest in: video processing, data extraction algorithms, big data
management, the cloud-based real-time environment, user interfaces •
Experience of, and respect for, best practice software development standards

For more information / to apply:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3314124](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3314124)

------
abuggia
Boston, MA. Full Time Rails Engineer

Localytics offers the most powerful app analytics platform available. This is
an opportunity to create features that will enable the largest app publishers
in the world to create better, more valuable mobile applications.

As our posting ( <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/#rails> ) states, we value
passion and ability over experience. If you've built web apps in different
technologies and are interested in learning Rails, we'd love to hear from you.
We are considering candidates from a wide range of experience levels but
expect the successful candidate to grow into a role that will have a
significant impact on the direction of our product and technology.

Please send along links or resumes to jobs at localytics dot com.

------
DavidSch
Tomorrow evening we have a number London based companies attending our free
event, they're looking for quality developers, see
[http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/69728...](http://www.meetup.com/Find-A-tech-Job-In-
London/events/69728542/)

------
baruch
Herzliya (Glil Yam), Israel

XtremIO (recently acquired by EMC) is doing Flash-based Tier 1 storage devices
that run into the millions of IOPS, We are looking for sharp C developers
who'd like to us build the storage and the platform and make it a top notch
product.

Besides C you need to posses a keen interest in making things great, have a
thought about the end-user of the feature. Linux experience is a very
important item, different levels of experience are acceptable.

We also need a software developer with a knack and interest in hardware to do
hardware qualifications, you'll need to understand the hardware (SSDs mostly
but also servers and the like) and write software to exercise the shit out of
it, see where it fails and help us make sure we use good hardware to build the
system.

Contact me at baruch.even@xtremio.com

------
jakemcgraw
New York, NY, Refinery29

Senior Software Engineer / API Platform

We’re looking for an experienced developer who’s seen it all and is ready to
try their hand at improving our web application stack and provide tooling
support for our growing engineering team. If you have a strong desire to
automate, abstract, improve and document a rapidly expanding codebase consider
this the opportunity of a lifetime. We need someone to continue refining our
web application platform and help us grow.

Nice to haves:

* Worked with 50+ machine distributed application stacks.

* Worked with Varnish or Akamai or other major CDN.

* Designed a public API from scratch.

* Designed command line tools for automating and exposing common tasks.

Hit me up @jakemcgraw or email jake.mcgraw@refinery29.com

We're hiring for many positions, see <http://the-rig.refinery29.com/jobs>

------
rosser
San Francisco, CA - Blurb

Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently through print-on-demand
books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead. We just launched a bevy of new products (our iPhone app is getting
great reviews).

We play with fun tech: Ruby, Rails, ember.js, git, RSpec, Cucumber, Haml,
SASS, RabbitMQ, Puppet, Obj-C, and more. We have great benefits, a great
work/life balance, and we're in a great location close to the BART, CalTrain,
and lots of food options.

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, back end, QA and more
- at all levels.

<http://www.blurb.com/about/jobs>

------
jasonchen913
New York, NY - Full Time Role Front-End / Web Application Architect (Java)

Premier apparel retailer seeks a candidate who is able to lead the
architecture effort of a future state UI / Web application architecture that
is capable of supporting the latest web development standards, frameworks and
technologies as well as being able to integrate easily with best of breed
third party applications to provide a flexible, loosely couple front-end
architecture for our next generation web platform.

The job description can be found below. If you are interested, please feel
free to reach out to me.

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?jobId=3338083&viewJob=&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?jobId=3338083&viewJob=&trk=job_capjs)

------
jack7890
New York, NY -- Fulltime -- SeatGeek

SeatGeek is the web's largest search engine for live event tickets. Think
"Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

Our dev team is currently eight people. We're looking to add one or two more.
We're specialization-agnostic. Most of our current guys are pretty full stack,
so wherever in the web stack you like to spend your time, we can find a place
for you.

We're using lots of Python these days. A bit of Ruby and PHP too. And always
plenty of JS, supported by backbone. Mongo and MySQL for data.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>
<http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/>

------
martian
San Francisco

Software Engineer, Front-end and back-end engineers

Thumbtack is hiring awesome software engineers to transform the way services
are bought and sold online. We're Amazon for services. A quarter of a million
small businesses have listed on Thumbtack, and we connect those businesses
with new customers everyday. We're well on our way to being profitable and
growing quickly.

Our team is young and passionate and dedicated to good engineering. We have
extensive benefits, including a in-house chef, a gorgeous office in SOMA, and
money to spend on Thumbtack services every month.

Our delicious food culture was recently the top story on Inc.com.

Apply at <http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs>

Or email chris at thumbtack with any questions.

------
aaronbenson
Lightspeed Systems - Full Time - Bakersfield, CA

User Interface Designer / Front-end Web Developer

Lightspeed Systems is looking for a talented User Interface Designer/Front-end
Web Developer to help in creating the user experience for our learning
network, My Big Campus (<http://mybigcampus.com>). You will work with our UI
director and team of developers to design and implement outstanding User
Interfaces. You should be agile, love creatively building, quickly iterating
and releasing great stuff in a casual, creative environment!

[http://www.lightspeedsystems.com/about/Careers/UI-Web-
Develo...](http://www.lightspeedsystems.com/about/Careers/UI-Web-
Developer.aspx)

~~~
tutufan
Recently spotted a "no parking" sign in a lot that mentioned it was patrolled
by "Lightspeed Towing". Pretty funny...

------
mikek
Mountain View,CA Kiwi Crate

Kiwi Crate is an innovative eCommerce company that sparks kids’ creativity and
curiosity through offline and online materials and inspiration. We offer kids
a delightful, engaging way to explore, create, and learn. We offer a
subscription service that delivers curated hands-on projects to kids. We take
great pride and ownership in the products we build and in the community of
parents and kids we serve. We’re backed by leading investors and were named
one of the "20 Startups to Watch" by Business Insider. Our offices are located
in Mountain View, walking distance to the Caltrain station.

<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>

------
aterreno
Camden Town, London, UK InvisibleHand Senior Developer

We are real-time price comparison in the browser.

With a little help from asyncronous ruby (Goliath), neo4j, mongodb, hadoop and
javascript we've found over a billion dollars of savings for our users and won
a stack of awards.

We ship over 27TB of data every month through AWS, process over 5 billion
messages through our reporting system and average 4 million requests on our
systems every day.

We are 6 hackers in Camden, London, looking for a seventh.

<http://forwardtechnology.co.uk/>
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/26878/listing>

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA

Inkling is a publishing startup. We are the future of books and publishing;
our platform is so good that completely leaves ebooks in the dust, and even
most major publishing houses are invested in us.

We are hiring engineers of all kinds, from the
JavaScript/Python/Scala/iOS/sysadmin to interns. We are Sequoia-backed and
just recently secured another round of $17 million funding.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF right by the subway, TV-
celebrity chef in house, the best gym in town, plus generous salary and
options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Please contact annemarie@inkling.com directly if you are interested.

~~~
flypunk
The <https://www.inkling.com/careers/openings/> page is broken.

~~~
rst
Most of the content is being pulled in from jobvite via an iframe, but the
iframe doesn't have sufficient vertical space and is getting cut off (just
above the "engineering" jobs, which is particularly awkward here).

Here's the unadorned list (though I'm not sure the "Apply" buttons will work):
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qG29Vfww&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qG29Vfww&amp;jvresize=%2f_lib%2fframeresize.htm&v=1&page=Jobs)

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA, USA - Flipboard

We're seeking web developers, data analysts, and backend service engineers
with a passion for designing, crafting, and scaling things. (H1B)

<http://flipboard.com/jobs> or get in touch with me.

------
noodle
Atlanta, GA and Los Angeles, CA -- Fullscreen

We're one of the top 5 Networks on YouTube (Nielson listed us as #4 recently),
and we're looking for Javascript and Rails developers to expand our underlying
technology platform. We're looking to hire people both to create products from
scratch as well as help polish existing ones.

We have job postings specific to individual cities, but we're honestly
flexible in hiring anyone for any position at any office. If you have a
question about that, drop me an email.

For more details, check out <http://fullscreen.theresumator.com/> or email me
directly at mitchell at fullscreen.net.

------
davvid
Burbank, CA - Walt Disney Animation Studios

 _We <3 Linux, Python, and C++ experts!_

<https://careers.disneyanimation.com/job_groups/>

Contact me via github if you prefer to skip to the front of the line.

------
edmundhuber
San Francisco, CA, full time.

Threadflip ( <http://www.threadflip.com> ) is building a new way to discover,
buy, and sell fashion.

We are looking for seasoned engineers to join our team of three. Our stack is
Rails, Memcache, Redis, Postgres on top of AWS. Experience in these
technologies is a plus but we realize that great engineers will learn new
tools.

We offer: * competitive pay and benefits, * an office located right off the N
at the ballpark, * catered lunches and the usual startup perks.

We're looking forward to talking to you! Please send your resume and links to
personal website or Github account to jobs@threadflip.com .

------
bluelu
Luxembourg, Europe, Fulltime

Trendiction - <http://www.trendiction.com/>

We are doing large scale crawling and analysis. We have both job openings for
raw data crawling/analysis and the front end. It's up to you to chose what you
like to do. Our offices are located at the heart of Luxembourg city.

We are searching more engineers to expand our team of engineers.

[http://blog.trendiction.com/2012/07/06/we-are-hiring-java-
so...](http://blog.trendiction.com/2012/07/06/we-are-hiring-java-software-
development-engineers/)

If you have any questions, just contact me directly: t.britz@trendiction.com

------
onsports
San Francisco, CA. Full-time. H1B is fine.

OnSports is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well
backed startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps
for the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for: * Lead Python/Django Developer * Lead Android Developer *
Lead iOS Developer

Join us. Email jobs@onsports.com

Read more about us and our team at <http://www.onsports.com/company/>

------
sciurus
Athens, GA - Systems Administrator - <http://jobs.eupathdb.org/>

At EuPathDB, we're providing scientists with online research tools to help
them decipher parasites that infect hundreds of millions of people worldwide.
We need a sysadmin with lots of linux knowledge, solid scripting skills, and a
willingness to occasionally get hands-on with hardware. Languages and
technologies in heavy use include apache, java, jenkins, libvirt/kvm, nagios,
puppet, perl, rpm, tomcat, and just about every bioinformatics tool and
relational database you can think of.

------
bgentry
San Francisco, CA

Heroku is hiring.

* CISO (Chief Information Security Officer)

* Senior Erlang Infrastructure Developer

* Routing Infrastructure Developer

* Platform Infrastructure Developer

* Billing Software Engineer

* Data Infrastructure Developer

* Front End Developer

* Cloud Platform Support Engineer

* Director of Developer Marketing, EMEA

* Product Marketing Manager

* Technical Marketing Manager

Heroku is an incredible place to work. We are owned by, but operate
independently of, Salesforce.com.

Check out our lunch blog: <http://starving-samurai-42.tumblr.com/>

Or some photos of our work environment:
<http://www.flickr.com/groups/heroku/pool/>

<http://jobs.heroku.com>

------
avar
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. H1B[1]

Booking.com is always on the lookout for good developers, DBA's and sysadmins
on-site in the center of Amsterdam. I'm a developer there currently working on
search and relocated over there about a year and a half ago, and have been
very happy with it.

We have people from all over the world relocating to work with us and are very
well set up to handle relocation and visa issues, most of the people working
in IT are expats so we've got a lot of experience with bringing people in.

It's a rapidly growing company that represents the biggest chunk of the
Priceline (PCLN) group of companies where problems that look relatively
mundane on paper become much more interesting due to the scale and growth
levels we're operating at.

We use Perl for almost everything with a MySQL backend and Git for
development. We get our changes out really fast, it's rare for your code not
to be on our live systems within hours of you pushing it. We're also very open
to open sourcing code that doesn't contain any business logic, I've personally
been involved in open sourcing a few of our internal tools, including
<https://github.com/git-deploy> and a few CPAN modules.

We have a relatively flat hierarchy with minimum levels of bureaucracy since
we're very data driven and have a clear goal: helping our customers.
Everything we do is aimed at solving problems for our customers, if it doesn't
help our customers we're not interested in doing it. You don't have to know
Perl in advance to be a developer there. We've hired people who've done C,
Java etc. before. The sort of people we'd like to hire are good technically,
excellent at communication, and can acquire a good sense of how they fit into
the big picture.

I'd be happy to answer any questions at avarab@gmail.com and/or forward your
resume, I've posted in a similar thread here a couple of times before and have
already helped get one person hired, many others have had or are having
interviews, and I've fielded a bunch of questions from would-be applicants.
<http://booking.com/jobs> also has some good information.

1\. Well, not H1B, but we'll take care of the Dutch equivalent.

~~~
lzm
Seems like Hacker News is missing from the "Where did you hear about us?" box.

------
melissatrahan
San Francisco - full time

Massive Health is a small start-up of just 12 people that's based in SOMA, and
combined our team has previously shipped products to over half a billion
people. Led by Aza Raskin, we're using this consumer product expertise to
improve healthcare by creating beautiful tools that deliver useful insights
for getting and staying healthy. Currently looking for an iOS engineer, lead
front-end developer and anyone who is passionate about progressing the science
of health and health-related data.

Want to learn more? www.massivehealth.com/jobs or email
melissa@massivehealth.com

------
mindotus
New York, NY

<http://minus.com/pages/jobs>

Minus is hiring! We are on a mission to simplify sharing and to create the
simplest universal sharing platform. We are seeking tech fanatics, passionate
enthusiasts and self-driven individuals in our New York City midtown office.
Positions

We’re looking for full-time, part-time, and interns in the following areas:

★ Software engineering

Our stack is built on python, django, javascript, jquery, css, and html

★ Mobile development

iOS and Android developers experienced with deploying consumer apps

★ Design

Adobe PS, AI, CSS/JS and UX experience ★ Linux server administration

We are fully deployed on AWS currently

★ Marketing (Interns only for this position)

------
fawyd
Bern (Flamatt) - Switzerland | Full Time | Scout24

Scout24 (<http://www.scout24.ch>) owns the biggest classified sites for cars,
jobs and real estates in Switzerland. We are looking for an online marketing
manager to join our marketing-team. Experience with Google AdWords, Google
Analytics and a strong internet affinity is a plus. Check out
[http://www.jobscout24.ch/de/job/online-marketing-
manager/230...](http://www.jobscout24.ch/de/job/online-marketing-
manager/2306433/) for more information.

------
carbon8
San Francisco, CA.

Byliner Inc. is a publishing company and social network built around great
stories. We are an online archive of long form journalism and fiction, as well
as a publisher of original stories for iPad, Kindle, and other mobile devices.

We use Ruby, MySQL, Redis, Sass and are making the shift to using Backbone and
CoffeeScript on the front-end. We also produce ebooks.

Looking for both UI and back-end developers. Full Time and/or contract.

Also starting to look for a designer for help with static HTML/CSS and
graphics on a contract basis.

More info: <http://byliner.com/jobs>

------
LifeAfterCubes
San Francisco or Los Angeles, CA. Full time - This Week In

Incredible opportunity for a Business Development / Sales Executive to help
shape the future of independent media at the Web TV network ThisWeekIn.

Corporate cogs, this isn't the job for you. Fire-in-your-belly entrepreneurs,
you'll fit right in.

== Responsibilities ==

* Drive online advertising sales; meet and exceed sales goals * Starting, negotiating, and closing strategic partnership deals * Develop strong contacts with agencies and directly with clients * Assist in identifying and executing revenue-enhancing strategic partnerships * Work with sales management to create strategies to develop new vertical markets * Prepare proposals and respond to RFP's quickly, and with a high degree of quality * Prepare insertion orders and negotiate contracts to satisfy both the company's and the client's best interests * Maintain a thorough understanding of online advertising trends and major initiatives

== Requirements ==

* Bachelors degree * One to five years of sales experience selling for trade shows, print, B2B and/or podcasting * Strong organizational skills and the ability to manage your own agenda while working closely with others in a cross-functional role * Proven track record of success, with quantifiable results in previous sales positions * Excellent written and verbal communication skills, including proposal generation and presentation * Desire to work in a team-based, entrepreneurial company * Please include a resume and cover letter detailing why you're the best candidate for this position.

== About Us ==

ThisWeekIn, Inc. is a web television network covering a wide variety of topics
from tech to entertainment. Produced out of our Culver City studios, our web
shows feature expert hosts and guests who are founders, celebs, comedians,
technologists and CEO's -- all keeping you on the bleeding edge of their
industries. This position can be based in the LA or San Francisco area.

== To Apply ==

Please apply via our online form:
[http://mahalo.theresumator.com/apply/iA1yj0/Techsavvy-
Busine...](http://mahalo.theresumator.com/apply/iA1yj0/Techsavvy-Business-
Development-Sales-Exec-For-Web-TV-Startup.html).

------
magicpixelgames
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time, onsite positions.

Magic Pixel Games (<http://www.magicpixelgames.com>) is a 2-year-old game
development company building a team for a next-generation home console game.

We're looking for:

* An experienced Game Designer to help us build the UX and UI

* An experienced Network Programmer (game-side)

* An experienced Gameplay Programmer.

* An experienced Graphics Rendering engineer.

Please see our site at <http://www.magicpixelgames.com/careers> for details!

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)- Full Time

JavaScript Engineers (Frontend, Backend, Search, Design) + Mobile (iOS)

Stealth - consumer web and mobile

\--

We are a stealth, funded startup focused on improving how people fundamentally
browse and interact with online services. We combine UX/UI innovation with
data algorithms to allow users to accomplish tasks in a more usable,
efficient, and social manner.

We work mainly with JS (jquery and node.js) and HTML5. Mobile developers
should be familiar with iOS/Android.

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu. Including your portfolio is
preferable!

------
sgrock
New Relic, Portland, Or

Ruby Instrumentation Engineer

New Relic is looking for a talented Ruby engineer to join a team developing
what we call the Ruby Agent. The Ruby Agent is the instrumentation library
that reports back to New Relic’s world-class application monitoring product.
You probably know it as the newrelic_rpm gem.

We’re a very fast growing pre-IPO start-up and we care about our culture.

We value:

* Work/Life Balance

* Respect

* Engineer Code Ownership

* Experimentation

We also have several other positions we're looking to fill.

Check out <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs> for more details.

------
smellypantsman
Cambridge, UK

Web developer at <http://AllYearbooks.co.uk>

We're looking for one or two talented full-stack developers to help us build
our Node.js single-page collaborative, real-time web-app for creating real,
hard-copy printed yearbooks.

You'll be using: Node.js, CoffeeScript, HTML5 canvas, Backbone.js, jQuery,
Ubuntu servers, Redis, PostgreSQL etc.

More at: <http://allyearbooks.co.uk/jobs/dev> (including a fun little code
test!)

------
dmpayton
San Diego, CA

Web Cube is a CMS+eCommerce platform that powers the website and online stores
for a number of large well-known brands.

<http://www.webcubecms.com/our-company/clients/>

We're looking for solid Python+Django developers to help grow our platform and
take it to the next level.

[http://www.webcubecms.com/blog/2012/06/17/join-our-team-
were...](http://www.webcubecms.com/blog/2012/06/17/join-our-team-were-looking-
software-developers-dja/)

------
dtwhitney
Full Stack Web Developer in New York, NY

Pellucid Analytics is looking for several full-stack web developers in New
York, NY to work with us on building our quantitative finance application.
We're a JVM/Java/Scala shop, and you'll have the opportunity to work with the
full TypeSafe Stack, focused mainly on The Play Framework, building both a
standard browser based application as well as a mobile application for the
iPad. We're an Agile/Lean shop, which means we're dedicated to lean principles
throughout the company as a whole - there will be no struggle trying to sell
these principles to management. Also if you've taken any of the advanced
computer science courses through Stanford, like Machine Learning or
Probabilistic Graphical Models, and you're interested in seeing how those are
applied to the financial world, Pellucid Analytics is for you.

To give you a better idea of what you'll be working on, we're a quantitative
financial analytics company called Pellucid Analytics. Our product is going to
make it easy for a team of investment bankers to pull together a massive
number of analytics and visualizations from our quantitative analysis, focused
on either a specific company or industry, and arrange the data and
visualizations into a presentation that fits the story they are trying to
tell. Our clients engage with a different Fortune 500 company every day of the
week where a different analytics presentation is needed. These presentations
are put together by a small team and can be as large as 100 pages long, so the
ease with which our analysis can be put together is our highest priority.

Experience Requirements

* 5+ years of JVM Development * A Desire to learn Scala and other JVM languages * 5+ years of Linux use * 5+ years of web development (HTML/CSS/JavaScript) * Experience with many varieties of databases, i.e. relational, non-relational, column-oriented, graph-based * Experience with git (our ideal candidate makes frequent, small commits) * Experience working with Amazon Web Services * Experience working with wireframes and comps Experience Pluses

* Bachelors Degree in Computer Science or a related field * Experience with Scala * Experience with the TypeSafe Stack * Experience with the Play Framework * Experience working with continuous deployment * Finance Experience

Please respond with a resume and links to previous work to jobs at pellucid
dot com

------
aaronjg
Brooklyn, NY Full Time

Custora (YC W11) is a customer analytics tool that helps retailers earn more
from happier customers.

To be a little more specific, we can point to a single retail customer and
paint a meaningful portrait with his data: How much he’ll spend, how often
he'll make purchases, what types of products he's inclined to buy, his
predicted likelihood of returning, and more. Custora also integrates with
email marketing providers and customer support systems to fuel a seamless,
iterative flow of insights to actions.

From Fab.com to Etsy, some of the fastest growing and respected names in
retail are using Custora on a daily basis.

Who We’re Looking For

We’re looking for a developer to join our core team. Our web stack is Ruby on
Rails, and our analytics are done in R. Experience with these technologies is
a plus, but we’re open to sharp developers with experience building products
for the web in general.

Where We Are

Location-wise, we’re in Brooklyn, NY. We love it. Progress-wise, we’re a YC
company from Winter 2011. We’ve recently been featured in the New York Times,
GigaOm and BetaKit, and in the last 2 months we’ve had more signups than in
the previous 10.

Day to Day

Here’s a taste of what happened last month:

Aaron implemented a Dirichlet Latent Class Multinomial to power customer
archetype analysis based on customer purchasing behavior.

Martin made dramatic improvements the email marketing part of the product. He
made it easier for our clients to launch multiple email tests in parallel, and
added four new email providers to our growing list of integrated partners.

Jon and David worked together to completely redesign the interface of the
application. We moved from an interface that focused on browsing through
dashboards to one that delivers answers to specific questions.

Outside the office, Corey and Dave manned a booth at a big e-retailer
conference and developed a Blackjack-style Custora game to play with
prospective clients.

What We Offer

Our compensation is competitive with anyone on the market. Since you’ll be a
core member of the team, meaningful equity is part of the package. We offer
comprehensive health coverage, including a dental and vision package. Lunches
are paid for and we usually eat as a team. We do happy hours at least twice a
month and play bocce ball competitively (sort of). Our vacation policy is
based on trust — take what’s needed and keep the rest of the team up to speed.

Let’s Chat

If you’re interested, apply online at <http://www.custora.com/careers>

~~~
decadentcactus
I would like to say thanks for the Day to Day section. I wish a lot of places
would say what literally happens rather than "We use tool X and language Y to
empower people to chase their dreams".

------
drags
SF - Rails/JS - HALF-TIME-ISH :)

I've mentioned before that we have a couple of engineers who work half-time-
ish (and do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some positive
feedback: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3850480>

We're ready to hire a couple more in this vein, so if it sounds interesting
let me know!

=========

Advantages for you:

\- you get 2-3 extra weekend days for fun and profit

\- we provide health insurance and all that jazz

\- if some weeks you don't have lots to do and want to work more, and other
weeks you have lots to do and want to work less, we can be flexible

\- we're profitable and growing! so if you decide "wow I really love Verba and
want to spend every waking moment there" we can make that dream come true

Advantages for us:

\- you have more time to learn new things, meet new people and generally be a
friendlier, happier, more knowledgeable person in our workplace

\- we can hire faster with less anxiety (instead of the "gulp i just committed
$100k/yr" feeling, we have the "smaller gulp i just committed $50k/yr" feeling
:)

\- you get to be a part of what we're doing, we get to hear about all the cool
stuff you're doing, and that can only lead to good things for both of us

Anyway, I've included our spiel and "what we're looking for" summary below, so
shoot me an email if you're interested (ragalie@verbasoftware.com).

========

The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba helps college
bookstores transform themselves so that they a) understand and embrace the
power of the nets, b) become agents of change in the textbook industry instead
of agents of reaction and c) continue to make a healthy profit.

We're a B2B company working with just about 200 colleges and universities, and
we're looking for people familiar with Ruby, Rails, MySQL and JS who can help
us grow faster. We (thankfully) don't have too many scaling problems, but we
have a ton of opportunities (product and partner-based) that we could move on
much faster with a few more hands on deck. The ideal person has strong Rails
knowledge, solid testing practices, a good head for architecture and knows
enough JS to help out on front-end.

Be sure to check out our website (<http://www.verbasoftware.com>) so you can
read all about our current products and hear people say nice things about us.

------
weirdedhimself
Sumo Logic (Mountain View, REMOTE, H1B, INTERN)

We build a cloud based log management system, dealing with massive amounts of
customer data in a highly scalable, distributed, elastic architecture.

Our app is almost fully JVM-based, mostly written in Scala. The frontend uses
Backbone.js and JQuery.

Open positions include data science, platform/backend and cloud
infrastructure. Check out the full details:

<http://www.sumologic.com/company/careers/>

------
medwezys
London (Mayfair), UK. AlphaSights is looking for a full-time web developer to
join a cool and friendly dev team. We mainly use Ruby & friends, more details:
<http://www.alphasights.com/ruby>

Also, we have a nice interactive code challenge in our application form!
<http://www.alphasights.com/apply/ruby-developer-london>

------
birken
Software Engineer - San Francisco, CA - Thumbtack.com

We're looking for full time software engineers and mobile engineers.

Our delicious company food culture has been featured on Inc.com and inspires
many Bay-area startups. We eat family style meals everyday cooked in-house by
our gourmet chef.

We recently raised a Series A and are growing rapidly. Over 250,000 small
businesses have already signed up.

We can offer visas if you live abroad and are willing to relocate.
thumbtack.com/jobs or email dan at thumbtack.

------
jekor
REMOTE

deviantART ([http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/tevH3P/DevOps-
Engin...](http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/tevH3P/DevOps-
Engineer.html))

We're serious about the "Dev" part of DevOps. Don't apply unless you can show
us some of your code. We're constantly building new tools and improving the
way we administer our architecture.

We're a small, closely-knit, geographically distributed team, and we're
looking for one more member.

------
steilpass
Agile Software Developers in Cologne, Germany.

Although we have been bought we still feel and work like a startup. We are
looking for great developers with a web background. We believe in modern
engineering practices, agile environment, the right tools for the right job
and fun at work. If you want to work with lots of data in a self organizing
way give me a call.

More information at <http://adkla.us>

------
kunalmodi
San Francisco, CA - Fulltime

Thirst Labs (thirst.co) is a well funded startup aiming to make consuming
social media easier by using natural language technology to understand what is
being said.

We are looking to fill 3 positions - iOS developer, Rails developer, and
Natural Language/Data scientist.

We offer competitive salary and equity, benefits, a ton of food and drinks at
the office, and a great working environment.

Email me at kunal @ thirstlabs.com if interested!

------
nextraq
Atlanta, GA - Full time - UI Developer

NexTraq is the next generation of GPS tracking and fleet management web-based
solutions.

We need HTML5, CSS3, Javascript experts looking to make a huge difference in a
small, thriving company. If the term "responsive web design" gets your juices
flowing, then we want to talk to you!

Offering full benefits and competitive salary.

Interested? Drop us a line at [app-dev-jobs at nextraq.com] and be sure to
mention HN.

------
leeny
TrialPay - Palo Alto, CA (F/T, will cover relo)

For the last 5 years, we've been quietly changing the world of online
advertising. We work on getting users to try new products and services,
install new mobile apps, play new games, and visit new stores by giving them
stuff that they already want for free.

We're looking for strong back-end engineers and people who like playing with
data (we have a lot).

aline@trialpay.com

------
CptMauli
Munich, Germany, Full Time (no remote)

TH4 SYSTEMS - <http://www.th4-systems.com>

We develop tank farm management software, solar farm SCADA systems and more.

We are looking for a versatile individual with a strong Java background. If
you have any background in automation that would be a big plus (but it is no
requirement).

You can drop me a line at jobs@th4-systems.com

------
aen1
Can I just say I love these threads? I got multiple interviews and an offer
from a great company for an internship from one of them.

------
CodeforAmerica
San Francisco, CA Code for America Fellow (Developer)

Are you hacker with a huge heart? Code for America is looking for developers
to join its 2013 fellowship.

In previous years men and women left companies such as Google, Apple, and
Microsoft to use their skills to give back.

Cities are under greater pressure than ever, struggling with budget cuts and
outdated technology. That’s why Code for America is connecting talented
technologists with city governments to harness technology, and innovate. Code
for America is helping cities keep pace with the communities they serve by
creating and implementing new applications and by demonstrating new ways of
resolving local challenges. We’re making cities better, and you can help.

Join the “Peace Corps for Geeks.”

Code for America is now accepting applications for its 2013 fellowship
program. If you want to write code while making a difference, this is your
opportunity to build apps that will make city governments work better.

Why Become a CfA Fellow? During the 11-month program, you will not only
receive a living-wage stipend, travel expenses, and healthcare, but also the
training and mentorship to be a leader in business, local government, or both.
You'll get:

Gov 2.0 Training You will start with a crash course in municipal government
and gain practical understanding of the vital intersection of government and
technology.

Connections The biggest names in the tech industry and the Gov 2.0 movement
will provide you with unparalleled networking, mentoring, and support.

Professional Development Working closely with other talented individuals, you
will develop lasting relationships and learn new skills and language in a
fast-paced, startup atmosphere.

The Code Not only do you decide what language to write in, or what technology
to use, it’s all open source, and you’ll be contributing to non-profit GitHub
repos.

A Labor of Love You’ll not only accomplish a lot and make the world a better
place, but you’ll have a lot of fun working with other passionate people. To
borrow a line from the Peace Corps, it will be the toughest job you’ll ever
love.

Code for America fellows are an elite group of individuals using their skills
to make a difference.

Applications are due July 29, 2012. See codeforamerica.org/fellows for more
information.

Apply online at: codeforamerica.org/fellows/apply

------
crabasa
San Francisco, Full-time

Twilio has several openings on the core engineering team. Our platform is
built on a polyglot of technologies, so we're looking for well-rounded
developers who are interested in helping to build the next, great global
communications platform.

A full list can be seen here:

<http://twilio.jobscore.com/list>

------
rsaarelm
Helsinki, Finland

Umbra Software is looking for C++ programmers to work on computational
geometry middleware for AAA video games. There are currently open positions
for a graphics programmer, a QA engineer and an infrastructure programmer.

<http://www.umbrasoftware.com/en/company-new/jobs/>

------
almog
Tel Aviv, Israel

Us: a profitable Ruby/SASS/Coffeescript shop that try to make online payment
suck less.

You: a seasoned developer with experience in the above technologies (or: one
that's interested in learning them).

For more details, contact me at almog.tunel [at] gmail; Please include your
CV, github, stackexchange and links to projects or anything awesome you've
done.

------
jefbell
Portland, OR. Full time or short term.

Galois is looking for functional programmers, formal methods practitioners,
and project leads, interested in either short term or permanent employment.
For more information, see: <http://corp.galois.com/careers>

------
caseyf
(Boston or remote)

We're hiring a developer at Ravelry.

The site has 2 million+ registered users and a healthy amount of traffic but
we're a small staff of 4 - you'd be the second developer and you'd work on
anything and everything.

The catch - you have to be a knitter or crocheter.

<http://ravelry.com/jobs>

------
ryguytilidie
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 1.3 million registered users, and over 3.7 million
monthly unique visitors. Both of these metrics tripled in 2011. Over 4,500
papers are added to the platform each day, and over 3,000 academics join each
day.

We need talented engineers to come and help us accelerate the world's
research. We believe that there is a chance to make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 10 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ building new features (a conference feature, a discussion feature for
papers)

★ enhancing existing features (News Feed, Profile page, paper upload tools)

★ building back-end infrastructure to scale the site

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
tlianza
Seattle, WA - Zooppa.com. Looking for Senior Developer / CTO on a startup that
deals in user-submitted videos for contests. Full stack Rails development.
More info here: <http://bit.ly/ZooppaSeniorDev>

------
_crazed
New York City, Full Time.

"DevOps Engineer" <http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs.mhtml?jvi=o1z3Vfwi,Job>

If you want to subvert the normal channels (preferred), then just contact me
directly via github.com/crazed.

------
gregwebs
Los Altos, CA (near San Antonio Cal Train stop). Full time or contract, remote
if you are highly proficient in the skills required (Javascript & CSS).

Build the UI for social/interactive TV: <http://tunein.yap.tv/jobs>

------
blkcmb
Full-time in Vancouver, BC, Canada

Build games for work. Join a small, well-funded team building a cross-platform
mobile game engine and fun game titles. Hiring great, passionate people across
the board:

\- Engineering (Backbone.JS, HTML5, Ruby, Node.JS) \- Game Design \- Analytics
\- Marketing

jobs@blkcmb.com

------
ViktorasJucikas
London, UK - full time

YPlan - early team - Generalist Developers

Want to be one of the first members of a ground-breaking mobile commerce
startup? Join YPlan, a pre-launch stealth startup backed by venture capital
and angel investors (unannounced) who helped build the world's most loved
mobile, consumer and social companies.

At YPlan, we are grabbing a huge, inefficient industry and flipping it on its
head through a mobile-only approach. We obsess about simplicity, beauty, great
consumer experience and build amazing products by questioning the standard way
of doing things. We are looking for an outstanding technology leader who lives
and breathes mobile, builds stuff that “just (somehow) works”, genuinely loves
to code, and shares our passion for excellence and changing the world for the
better.

What you'll do:

* Develop category defining mobile apps for iOS and Android. * Build out and maintain backend systems for data management and analytics. * Build a frictionless mobile payment experience for our users. * Improve our machine learning technology to aid content discovery and targeting. * Implement social integration and sharing.

We are looking for Mobile Application Engineers and Backend Engineers who
are/have:

* Passionate and enthusiastic about changing the world. * Have attention to detail and relentless drive for quality. * Independent and product-focused, able to work both independently and in larger teams. * Passion for maintainable, extensible, testable, and reusable code as well as fast iteration. Solid understanding of data structures and algorithms. * University degree in Computer Science or related discipline preferred. * For Mobile Application Engineers, expert knowledge of iOS SDK/Objective C or Android SDK/Java is a must-have. Interface design expertise and ability to work with UI designers much wanted. * For Backend Engineers, experience with high performance, scalable, mission-critical applications, recommendation systems and payment systems prized. Python fluency required, experience with Java or other JVM languages would be an advantage.

Remuneration: Very attractive including stock options.

Location: Central London

Why us: Be one of the first YPlan team members! You'll have a say in all parts
of the company and get to shape our culture and development methodologies. We
advocate data-driven decision making, put product quality first, promote open
culture and flat hierarchy. You’ll be joining a small team of hard-charging
people, who have built and worked with tech startups in the past and are
committed to building excellent products.

To apply: Drop me a line to viktoras@yplanapp.com and let's chat!

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA

Sociable Labs could use another JS developer. I'll be in Portland for nodeconf
through the 4th if you'd like to talk to me about it (company sponsored ;)

<http://sociablelabs.com>

nathan@<company site>

------
jbilger
Seattle, WA. Amazon applied machine learning and personalization team

I'm always looking for exceptional software developers to join my
personalization teams at Amazon:

<http://tinyurl.com/7brqn9n>

------
nik_peluchetti
At then.ly we are building the best event software on the web and are looking
for PHP / Wordpress Senior Developer working from remote

<http://theseednetwork.com/jobs/>

------
bensummers
London, UK. Full time

Software craftsman required. Expertise in JavaScript and web development
essential.

Could you be employee #1? We're looking for a brilliant developer to join two
busy co-founders to help take the product and company to the next level.

== About you ==

You're passionate about producing beautiful, elegant code. You want to work in
a company where quality counts, not just out of professional pride, but
because great code makes for robust products, rapid development, and a
beautiful user experience.

You've got a keen interest in security and take it into account in every piece
of code you write. You graduated from a good university with a numerate
degree, and have developed software in a commercial environment.

== About us ==

ONEIS solves complicated information management problems for information
intensive small and medium organisations.

What does that mean? Each of our clients faces a different problem in how to
manage the information in their business. Our current clients include
consultancies, private health, insurance, training, and a tax information
provider. Standard small business tools aren't good enough, but the large
enterprise solutions are overkill and user-hostile. We work with our clients
to design a customised solution built on our core information management
platform, and host their data ongoing.

We launched to our first clients three years ago and have steadily built an
enthusiastic user base. We're a bootstrapped company, funded entirely by
revenue from our clients. With no investors, we can focus solely on producing
a great product for happy clients.

ONEIS is a collaboration between myself, a developer, and my co-founder, an
Information Architect. We've used her expertise to radically rethink how
digital information should be managed, and our client satisfaction shows we
got it right.

== About the role ==

You'll start by building server-side JavaScript plugins to implement custom
features for our clients. These are quick to write, so you'll work on lots of
interesting and varied projects from the start.

When you're happy with that, your responsibilities will expand. This will be a
bit of everything from developing the core Platform to a spot of systems
admin. You may not be familiar with the full stack yet, but you'll be keen to
learn it all in a fast-paced environment.

== More info ==

* We primarily use JavaScript (Rhino interpreter), JRuby and PostgreSQL, and develop on Mac OS X.

* Documentation for our JavaScript API: <http://docs.oneis.co.uk/dev/plugin>

* Some of our clients talking about the system: <http://www.oneis.co.uk/openday>

* Our jobs page: <http://www.oneis.co.uk/jobs>

My contact details are in my profile. Send me your CV and an example of code
you've written!

~~~
revorad
I met Ben some time ago for some contract work. I didn't take up the work
because of other commitments, but he came across as very professional and fun
to work with. The platform he showed me they've built is pretty impressive and
solves some important problems for businesses.

This is a great opportunity for any JS devs in London.

------
rms
Berkeley/San Francisco.

Singularity Institute, hiring a Communications Director.
<http://singularity.org/communications-director/>

------
dawson
London, UK. Full time

Ruby on Rails Developer
<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/29111/listing>

------
caroline_leung
BranchOut, San Francisco, Soma

FULL TIME software engineer (Backend, Frontend, DB, Search, Mobile)

<http://business.branchout.com/about-jobs>

------
devrim
Koding.com, SOMA, SF

We want to date, not hire.

<http://blog.koding.com/2012/06/we-want-to-date-not-hire/>

------
dawson
London, UK. Full time

Front-End Developer <https://en-gb.howareyou.com/jobs/frontend.html>

------
dawson
London, UK. Fulltime UI/UX Designer

<https://en-gb.howareyou.com/jobs/uiux.html>

------
dawson
London, UK. Fulltime UI/UX Designer

<https://en-gb.howareyou.com/jobs/uiux.html>

------
logn
shi.CR/AY is looking to be the future of online shopping: goods, equity,
services. Join us as employee #2 and work in the downtown LA office. Must know
Java or be willing to learn (all experience levels including unexperienced
high shool grads are considered). Pay is equity only until there's enough
money. dan ---->a.t.<\----- shicray.org

------
lizfogcreek
New York, NY. Full Time. Fog Creek Software

System Administrator

Fog Creek Software is looking for experienced, unstoppable Systems
Administrators. On our team, you'll work with top-notch developers and support
engineers on the infrastructure behind our SaaS applications like FogBugz On
Demand, Kiln, and Trello. You'll build tools and automation that will run the
environment while you sip lattes. You'll help tune the infrastructure and help
plan for future growth.

Requirements

At least five years of computing experience. You know the terrain, you know
you love it, and you can't stop bragging about it. You have a solid grasp of
the programing tools at your disposal and know when to use each one. Working
experience with configuration management (Puppet/Chef/CFEngine) and monitoring
(Ganglia/Nagios) systems. Comfortable owning the infrastructure and
pragmatically solving problems dealing with complex systems, even when the
only error messages are in hex and you're at the far end of a 1200 baud telnet
link. At ease wearing lots of hats in a heterogeneous environment. Working
with web servers & databases, Windows and Unix, hardware and software.
Excellent command of written and spoken English. Permanent legal right to work
in the US (includes TN status). Willing to work in our New York City office.
No telecommuting. Benefits

Competitive salary Free gym membership Free MetroCard Free lunch Free soft
drinks and snacks Free DIY lattes Comprehensive health insurance plan 401(k)
retirement plan with matching Generous parental leave policy Flextime Four
weeks paid vacation All-expense-paid technical conferences To apply, email us
at jobs@fogcreek.com, attaching a current resume in HTML, Word, Plain Text, or
PDF format. In the body of the email describe how you fit our first five
requirements. Your application will be read by a real, live Systems Engineer,
so please eschew the non-technical fluff in favor of serious details.

About Fog Creek Software

Fog Creek Software is a small, entrepreneurial software company in New York
City founded in 2000. Our key products are FogBugz, Kiln and Copilot; all
three have been very successful. We bootstrapped ourselves without outside
investment and have been profitable from the beginning.

Fog Creek Software, Inc. does not discriminate in employment matters on the
basis of race, color, religion, gender, national origin, age, military service
eligibility, veteran status, sexual orientation, marital status, disability,
or any other protected class. We support workplace diversity.

More Information Here: <http://www.fogcreek.com/careers.html>

------
tluyben2
Faro, Portugal, Full time

Experienced frontend (HTML5), Objective-C and/or Java (Android).

Interns and/or juniors also welcome to apply. Check my HN profile!

------
talonx
Hyderabad, India. Full time.

Details - <http://jobs.hasgeek.com/view/tvu8t>

------
dawson
Remote, immediate start.

CSS3 IE7/8 Cross-Browser Compatibility one-off project.

------
sharksandwich
ecoScorecard - Atlanta, Ga

We're looking for excellent Rails developers to help us improve sustainable
building. Email stuart at ecoscorecard dot com

------
sbisker
[These positions are for our new San Francisco office in Lower Nob Hill. We're
also happy to announce a $4M Series A from the likes of General Catalyst, SV
Angel, Lowercase Capital and Lightbank, to name a few.
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/data-focused-locu-
raises-4m...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/data-focused-locu-raises-4m..).
-sbisker]

San Francisco, CA - Senior Full Time Software Engineers at Locu
(<http://www.locu.com>)

We're looking for all sorts - front-enders, "desingineers", back-enders and
full-stack all welcome for this position. As long as you enjoy hacking on cool
new products and features. :D

For Back-End

# Deep understanding of algorithms and complexity # Strong linux system
administration experience a plus # AWS expertise a plus

For Front-End

# Exceptional cross-browser JavaScript/jQuery, HTML and CSS skills #
Experience with Python / Django is a plus # Previous experience building rich,
interactive websites # A good sense of design and/or an ability to work with
designers # Experience in designing dashboards and user interfaces is a plus #
Experience in proper UI engineering and reusable architectures a plus (proper
use of prototypes in Javascript, experience with Backbone, and what have you.)

For Full-Stack and Desingineers

# We know you like to strike your own unique balance. So, show us what you've
got. We want you to be able to do what you love. :)

For all

# Ideally 4+ years of experience # Experience leading or managing an
engineering team a plus - we'll give you a chance to mentor and grow as an
leader. # Exceptional software engineering talent # Previous start-up
experience is a plus

Locu is developing technologies to change local search ($35bn advertising
market by 2014) by creating the world's largest semantically-annotated
repository of real-time small-business data. We are about to launch
MenuPlatform <[http://www.menuplatform.com>](http://www.menuplatform.com>),
our first product, which helps restaurants better manage their online
presence.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please specify which position
you're applying for, as well as "HN", in the subject of your letter. Learn
more about our open positions at <http://www.locu.com/#Jobs>

\-------------------------------------

Founded less than a year ago by MIT graduates and researchers, Locu
(<http://www.locu.com/>) has the backing and support of some of the best angel
investors in the country.

We are looking for more exceptional talent to join our team and help us
achieve our vision. We are committed to building a cutting-edge technology
giant with a fun and challenging work environment. We have a culture optimized
for learning and continuous improvement. We are 10 people with very diverse
backgrounds, and growing.

~~~
aDemoUzer
www.locu.com does not works, locu.com works. You may be missing DNS config for
www.

~~~
sbisker
Good catch; you're right (well, it was misconfigured :) ). We've gone ahead
and fixed it.

------
cdolan
Pittsburgh, PA, Fulltime, Telecommute

Software Engineer - Startup - Sequoia Waste Solutions | www.sequoiawaste.com

We want to find an emerging technical developer who can contribute to a
venture-backed, self-sustaining startup; someone who can sling code with the
best of them but wants broader scope and wants to make an impact — a really
big impact.

You: ambitious, technical, and adept at managing both the technology and the
puzzle pieces behind it. You’ll work with the company leadership on a regular
basis, and help refine and expand the company roadmap. Also, be ready to hone
your inner air-hockey self.

You’ll play a big part in creating and executing the company’s engineering and
product roadmaps as well. Just as important, you’ll help define the
engineering culture of the company and help us change the world by making
waste more efficient. How often do you get to do that?

Compensation:

We pay competitive salaries, and have bonuses for hitting and beating
deadlines. Your compensation will largely be dependent upon experience and
skill set. Perhaps most importantly, we offer you the opportunity to gain
experience and the chance to substantially change the world by properly
merging the waste services industry with cutting-edge technology. Ours is a
culture of creating quality products and delivering exceptional service while
we disrupt an aging industry model. If you fit that mold, please apply.

Requirements & Qualifications:

A solid engineer with proven experience, preferably in PHP and/or Ruby Some
experience with: MySQL, SQL Server, JavaScript, Windows Server Have extensive
experience with web services Resourceful, practical and critical thinker. Be
thorough, have good attention to detail, and display a high level of accuracy
High stress tolerance Good team player and fast learner Self-motivated and
organized. Good communication skills, able to bring forward a vision or
opinion. A good sense of humor Bonus: Previous involvement (or outright
failure!) at a startup We would like you to be enthusiastic about working
here. If this were just a job, we would work for the government. We are
willing to accept constructive criticism and make changes, we expect you to do
the same. We anticipate that you would be eager to fill a critical and
respected role in a startup packed with dedicated and driven people. We hire
people who finish what they start and who are looking for new challenges. Tell
us why you would flourish here.

Perks:

• Quiet working conditions

• Competitive Benefits

• Suburban Office location (escape city taxes!)

• Weekly company ‘get togethers’ and events

• Everyone has a solid Cherry desk, Aeron Chair, and 2011/2012 iMacs /w maxed
specs, etc.

• Full access to a techie’s playground (Our sister company is a full fledged
SAS-70 data center for the Pittsburgh/Northeast areas)

About Sequoia

Sequoia is a Pittsburgh based startup, that is redefining how waste and
recycling is handled in the corporate enviornment. Every day, businesses
overpay on their waste hauling, due to drastic inefficies in the industry. At
Sequoia, we collect, analyze, and present data in a manner that helps us
create client-specific plans that reduce trash headed for landfills, and
increase recycling. We are closing in on our first year of operation, and are
always looking for new and exciting ways to handle and report the awesome data
we're collecting. With your help, we'll redesign the waste industry, and
reduce the amount of trash heading to landfills. We call it "saving the world,
one line of code at a time"!

------
johnkoscielak
FIS Global is currently recruiting for a Security Developer

FIS is one of the world's top-ranked technology providers to the banking
industry. With more than 30,000 experts in 100 countries, FIS delivers the
most comprehensive range of solutions for the broadest range of financial
markets, all with a singular focus: helping you succeed. Every FIS solution
has the strength you need for profitability today, and the power to help you
manage whatever comes next. FIS is part of the S&P 500. FIS has also been
named the number one overall financial technology provider in the world by
American Banker and Financial Insights (FinTech 100). Job summary:

Us: The Architecture Oversight and Framework & Standards teams at FIS; the
world's largest global provider dedicated to banking and payments
technologies.

You: Security developer

Job: Work with a talented team of developers and architects to assist with
ongoing work related to emerging threats. This is a hands-on position which
will focus on implementation of specific security initiatives across the
enterprise.

General duties and responsibilities: • Driving proof of concept, pilot, and
implementation support activities for specified initiatives. • Researches,
tracks and understands new technologies to provide technical leadership in
developing service applications and analyzing business requirements as they
pertain to intranet and external Internet-based systems. • Work with product
teams on critical remediation activities • Builds applications and framework
components • Builds custom rules for security code analyzer • Provides written
design documents, test plans and test results. • Manages, develops, integrates
and implements related applications components, including front-end
development, server-side development and database integration. • Plays a
direct role in programming, maintenance, technical support, documentation and
administration of the applications. • Establishes and communicates standards
to manage cost and ensure continuity of applications. • Suggests technical
alternatives and improves/streamlines processes and systems • Completes
project assignments and special projects commensurate with job expectations •
Conducts planning, analysis and forecasting activities to plan projects and
tasks • Performs other related duties as assigned.

Requirements: Bachelor's degree in Computer Science, Engineering or a related
discipline; or equivalent combination of education and experience that is
required for the specific job level. Post-graduate education is desired.

Primary Location US-PA-Malvern PA Other Locations US-WI-Milwaukee WI, US-AR-
Little Rock AR

ADA Disclaimer: In developing this job description care was taken to include
all competencies needed to successfully perform in this position. However, for
Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) purposes, the essential functions of the
job may or may not have been described for purposes of ADA reasonable
accommodation. All reasonable accommodation requests will be reviewed and
evaluated on a case-by-case basis.

EEO/AA Employer

Please email resumes to john.koscielak@fisglobal.com

------
jayniz
Berlin, Germany

moviepilot.com is looking for a frontender. We made chaplin.js and work with
coffeescript and backbone. <3

Contact jobs@moviepilot.com

------
yesimahuman
INTERN - Madison, WI or remote (unpaid for the time being).

Codiqa (<http://codiqa.com/>) is a small and growing startup making mobile web
development easier and faster for everyone. We have an embedded version of our
drag-and-drop tool live directly on <http://jquerymobile.com>

We are looking for a developer and a stats+marketing intern. As a developer,
you will help hack on our Backbone.js drag-and-drop builder and our
Python+Django backend.

As a marketing intern, you will help us run experiments such as targeted ads
and landing page tweaks. You will also help us engage with certain types of
users and pitch them on our product's strengths. You will also analyze the
results of any experiments and make our marketing more effective.

We are bootstrapped, and independence and ownership are a strong part of our
core values. We love what we do and we are passionate about changing what it
means to have a job. We don't count hours, and we do things our way.

Interested? Send me an email at max AT codiqa DOT com

~~~
yesimahuman
Curious why this was downvoted? Is it because it's not paid?

~~~
RollAHardSix
Looks more to me because they are trying to hire an intern to do actual work
for the company. That is a huge no-no. The general rule of thumb is that
intern's should be there to learn, not help the companies bottom-dollar.

Just a quick example we had a paid intern communication design student for a
short while. She would come in and take direction from the Art Director on her
semi-plausible tasks as if she was working except we never used anything she
produced.

~~~
yesimahuman
Sure, probably a bit too early for us to get interns. Thanks for actually
commenting not just downvoting.

